# The Cut of No Return



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2003)

Well I'm finally doing it.  A year and half ago I said I wanted to compete but I never got the guts to go through with it.  I've finally made the decision and on September 28th I will be doing my first Figure competition.   I'm very excited and nervous at the same time. 

I have asked TP to help guide through this process and he's has agreed to do so.  I look forward to working with him and this will be yet another great learning experience for me.   Thanks TP!

TP has already set me up with his carb cycling plan and I started today.  I will be posting my meals and workouts as usual and I hope you guys will follow.  I have 9 weeks as of today and a lot of work to do 


*Meal Plan:* TP's Carb Cycling (meals posted later today)

*Workout:*  Same as usual.  Hard and Heavy   


*Supplements:*
Avant Labs Leptigen
Avant Labs Lipoderm Y
Avant Labs Ab-Solved
Xtreme Formulations ICE
Optimum 100% Whey
Syntrax Nectar
Natures Plus SOL Multi-Vits
Natures Plus SOL Multi-Minerals
Natures Plus Vitamin C
Prolab Glutamine


----------



## Robboe (Jul 27, 2003)

Where you using the Lipo?

And are you running it and A-S concurrently?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2003)

Lipoderm on my hips, butt and thighs 

Ab-Solved on abs and obliques. - This stuff fucking rocks.  New bottle to arrive this week.


----------



## Robboe (Jul 27, 2003)

You got a six-pack yet?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2003)

I wish!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeay!!  I'm so glad that you decided to compete!!   You'll do absolutely fantastic, I know it! 

Will be very motivational to follow this journal!

You rock jodi!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok Jenny now it is your turn, I think all the gals need to compete then we can all meet at nationals


----------



## Freeman (Jul 27, 2003)

Good luck baby-doll!  You know we all love ya and support ya!  You will rock em and knock em dead.


----------



## sara (Jul 27, 2003)

you will be great jodi! I'm glad you going to compete


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> You got a six-pack yet?



She will.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 27, 2003)

i am so happy that you decided this. what federation are you competing in? and where? 
your gonna be awesome and i cant wait to see your results/pics


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2003)

Thanks guys 

TP - I'm looking forward to that 6 pack! 

JBo - I'm competing in an NPC Competition in Manchester, NH.  I found it odd but they are holding the comp on a Sunday, 9/28    I'm definately nervous because I hear all the horror stories about unfair judging with NPC.  That's OK though because with this being my first comp I'm not going worry if I don't place.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2003)

Good luck, you are going to be awsome..


What weight class are you going to try and shoot for??


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 27, 2003)

When you do figure there is no wieght class it is height classes, and she will be short like me


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2003)

Its figure they don't go by weight class but by height so I will be in the shortest class they offer.  

As far as weight though, TP says we are shooting for 100-105 lbs day of competition.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey Jodi we seem to think alike


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2003)

Good timing


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2003)

Is DP going to have is foot in on some of your diet "tweaks" and pre contest prep or are you doing this completly on your own??


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2003)

*Meals - No Carb Day 7/27/03*

Meal 1:
3 Whole Eggs
3 Egg Whites
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 2:
30G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
4 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romaine 
2 T. ACV
3 Fish Oil

Meal 4:
3.5 oz. Chicken
1 C. Broccoli
3 Fish Oil

Meal 5:
30G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Totals include Veggies:
Protein: 156
Carbs: 26
Fat: 38


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Is DP going to have is foot in on some of your diet "tweaks" and pre contest prep or are you doing this completly on your own??


I am working with Twin Peak on this competition.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thanks guys
> 
> TP - I'm looking forward to that 6 pack!
> ...



Dont take it personally cause all federations judge unfairly in my opinion. Thats only because the judges are either untrained or ex-bodybuilders and dont really know what they are looking for. Just do your best and you will prevail  Sunday comps are terrible cause try to get a hair dresser and makeup artist in on a Sunday morning and geeze $$$$$$. TP will take you all the way baby. He helped me for Nationals and i was VERY VERY happy. Let me know if i can help in any way.
So how was your first no carb day?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Dont take it personally cause all federations judge unfairly in my opinion. Thats only because the judges are either untrained or ex-bodybuilders and dont really know what they are looking for. Just do your best and you will prevail  Sunday comps are terrible cause try to get a hair dresser and makeup artist in on a Sunday morning and geeze $$$$$$. TP will take you all the way baby. He helped me for Nationals and i was VERY VERY happy. Let me know if i can help in any way.
> So how was your first no carb day?


I'm use to low carb and no carb eating and it doesn't bother me at all.  Its the high carb day I'm worried about   I'm trying to relax and tell myself it will be ok.  

My hairdresser works out at the same gym as me and she already told me she will come to my house and do my hair and makeup and nails the morning of.  I was relieved because she knows how I like my hair and makup and I would HATE to go to someone new for the first time on competition day    She's great and I was thankful she is going to be around.   I have long nails that grow like weeds (wish my hair would do the same) but how do most do their nails, French Manicure?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

Thats great that she is willing to come to your house the morning of and help you out. 
One tip when training with TP. Smarties arent really smarties they are rockets


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2003)

No I know what smarties are.  It you weirdo's in Canada that don't know what smarties are.    j/k


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

ha ha real smarties melt in your mouth no in your hand  those are rockets damnit 
i am really looking forward to reading your journal.
high carb days were the hardest for me too.
i got addicted to the no carb days.
although my no carb days had nothing but fat and protein.
no veggies even


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ha ha real smarties melt in your mouth no in your hand
> 
> no veggies even


 Thats M&M's that melt in your mouth not in your hand.

 Really no veggies.  He told me 3 C. Veggies a day no matter what day. 

Thanks JBo, I'd appreciate any comments and tips you could provide as well.  This is so new for me.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Well I'm finally doing it.  A year and half ago I said I wanted to compete but I never got the guts to go through with it.  I've finally made the decision and on September 28th I will be doing my first Figure competition.



 Wow.. Good Luck Jodi!!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks Julie!

Hungry today.  I've been counting down the time in between meals.  I am really looking forward to that Leptigen.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I have long nails that grow like weeds (wish my hair would do the same) but how do most do their nails, French Manicure?




Lots of journals you have to follow 

Most girls stick with the French on the nails. It looks good with a tan and very natural, just my opionion. Also, less distraction for the judges.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 28, 2003)

Good Luck Jodi!!! I'm soo proud of you for doing this!! Your going to do great!
Thats awesome that TP Is going to help you!! I have done a version of his carb cycling and I really like it! 

I can't wait to follow your journal!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

i remember those count downs and then you look at your meals and think "whats this for...a bird"


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Really no veggies.  He told me 3 C. Veggies a day no matter what day.



I only helped J'Bo with the final 10 days before the comp.  I do think she did a version of my carb cycling approach that DVLMN helped her with.  He has been carb cycling for a while now, since we first discussed this perhaps a year.

Also, remember that my version of the cycling has adapted and changed over the years (the basic plan).  I have been doing this since 96, and have learned much along the way.  Also understand that it is a flexible approach, that muct be tailored to ones needs, geno and phenotype, and lifestyle.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Lots of journals you have to follow
> 
> Most girls stick with the French on the nails. It looks good with a tan and very natural, just my opionion. Also, less distraction for the judges.



Thanks Stacy! 

Les, I got 3 journals   That's what I figured about the nails but I thought I'd check   Thanks!


----------



## Freeman (Jul 28, 2003)

Jodi, just curious, what is Leptigen?  what does it do and how does it work?  I also noticed something you were talking about called "ab-solved".  could you enlighten my dumb ass?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I only helped J'Bo with the final 10 days before the comp.  I do think she did a version of my carb cycling approach that DVLMN helped her with.  He has been carb cycling for a while now, since we first discussed this perhaps a year.
> 
> Also, remember that my version of the cycling has adapted and changed over the years (the basic plan).  I have been doing this since 96, and have learned much along the way.  Also understand that it is a flexible approach, that muct be tailored to ones needs, geno and phenotype, and lifestyle.


I remember reading your plan over a year ago too and I think you only had 1 T. Flax in it for EFA's per day.    Of course its going to change as you go.

Well, I just have to sit back, relax and remember that I trust ya! 

Freeman, go check out www.avantlabs.com   You'll get all the info you could ever ask for there.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 28, 2003)

Leptigen -- a metabolic optimizer.  Will keep leptin and related hormones elevated even when dieting.  It is also an effective nutrient partitionor.  By sending the Fed signal to your body, effects will be hunger supression, increased metaboilism, more effective dieting, calories being sent dispropotionately high to the muscle, rather than adipose, and much more.

DaMayor is testing this now, so check out his journal.  Much more info is at avantlabs.com.

Ab-Solved is a localized fat mobilizer that targets stress/cortisol, and works exceptionally well in the abdominal area for those who tend to store fat there.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 28, 2003)

Hmm, I'll check out the site.  Thanks Jodi and TP!  This might be something I could use.  I am dieting but my abs have always been a bitch to get lookin' good.  Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 28, 2003)

This is also a good thread on Leptigen over at Avant. It discusses the products as well as the positive side effects, one being decreased hunger. I am on a high carb day and I cannot belive I really don't feel up to eatting it all thanks to Leptigen2

http://forum.avantlabs.com/index.php?act=ST&f=2&t=4919&st=30&#entry64949


----------



## Freeman (Jul 28, 2003)

Awesome.  Thanks Leslie!


----------



## Robboe (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Is DP going to have is foot in on some of your diet "tweaks" and pre contest prep or are you doing this completly on your own??




They'll have to be called "Twpeaks" now.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2003)

*Meals - No Carb Day 7/28/03*

Meal 1:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chicken
1 C. Green Beans
3 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
3.25 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romaine
2 T. ACV
3 Fish Oil

Meal 4:
2.5 Egg Yolks
5 Egg Whites
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 5:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Meal 6:
4 oz. Cod
3 Fish Oil

Protein: 151
Carbs: 24 (including veggies)
Fat: 35


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2003)

*Chest Workout 7/28/03*

5 Sets Low Incline DB Press:  30x12, 35x12, 40x12, 45x10 + 35x5, 40x10 + 30x7
3 Sets Incline BB Press:  65x12, 75x10, 85x7
4 Sets Swiss Ball 1 1/2 Flys:  20x12, 20x10, 20x10, 20x10
3 Sets Standing Cable Press:  30x12, 40x12, 40x12
3 Sets Incline Hammer Strength:  35x12, 35x10, 35x8
3 Sets External Rotations:  5x12, 5x12, 5x12


----------



## Claudette (Jul 28, 2003)

Good luck Jodi! I just have a few questions for ya. 
What is T ACV?  Also, what are your current stats, or did I miss that somewhere? 
-Tracie


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 29, 2003)

yes we want stats....stat


----------



## Jodi (Jul 29, 2003)

I will have stats for you guys this weekend. 

2 T. ACV  = 2 Tablespoons Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm dying to know....how many grams of carbs are you shooting for at each carb meal on your high carb days.  I know my totals will have to be higher but figure I can aim for a number somewhere between you and Leslie.  (ohmygawd it's gonna be hard to eat that much!)


----------



## Jodi (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm not shooting for any number.  I know I'm all weirded out too.  I'm going to eat my protein and piece of fruit and fish oil and then eat the carbs til I don't want no more.  

I know I'm disoriented about this too but thats because we have always been so use to to exact numbers.    Just try it and see what happens.  Thats what I'm gonna do tomorrow.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm sucha spaz.  lol.  But you knew that!  

Isn't today your high carb day?  (no high low?)


----------



## Jodi (Jul 29, 2003)

Per TP Orders, today is a no carb and tomorrow is high.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 29, 2003)

are you always going to do 2 no carb days in a row or is that just to get you started?  

if tomorrow is high is Thursday low and then Fri none again?

(thanks for putting up with me!)


----------



## Jodi (Jul 29, 2003)

TP has me on a different rotation.  He started me 3 no carb days in a row.  Then I will follow this:

High
No
Low
No

Repeat


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 29, 2003)

Are the various high/low/no carb days correlated to your workout days?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 29, 2003)

No, I just follow that rotation.


----------



## Claudette (Jul 29, 2003)

Did I miss something somehwere or something? Why the carb rotation? Just curious...


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 29, 2003)

its called carb cycling and works really well for some people. keeps your body geussing and gives you enough fuel to have great workouts.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 29, 2003)

*Meals 7/29/03 Last No Carb day in a Row* 

Meal 1:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chicken
1 C. Broccoli
1 tsp. Mustard
3 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
3.25 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romaine
2 T. Red Wine Vinegar
3 Fish Oil

Meal 4:
4 oz. Cod
3 Fish Oil

Meal 5:
4 oz. Ground Sirloin
1 C. Green Beans
Onion Powder/Garlic Powder/Ground Pepper

Meal 6:
25G Protein
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
3 Fish Oil

Protein: 150
Carbs: 17
Fat: 26


----------



## Jodi (Jul 29, 2003)

Since I've been trying to reduce the muscle in my legs I've only been working them out ever 2 weeks.  Well because I decided to compete I don't think that will do anymore and I need to do something.  I don't want to do a heavy workout on my legs because I don't want them bigger and last week I worked them.  

Also, because I'm not allowed any cardio right now I figured I would make up a very very very light leg and ab day and make it a very fast paced workout.  I figured I could do this every other week that I don't do my full heavier leg workout.

TP  - If this is not ok let me know but please please please please.  I loved it and it was still a workout.  I sweated bullets and even hit failure a few times 

*Legs & Abs 7/29/03*

Each set was continuous and done 3 times

*Set 1*
3 Sets Inner Leg Squat:  20x20, 25x20, 30x20
3 Sets High Step Ups, 20 reps per leg:  BWx20, 5x20, 10x20
3 Sets Swiss Ball Crunch:  BWx30, 10x30, 20x30
3 Sets Side Bends: 25x30, 25x30, 25x30

*Set 2*
4 Sets BB Squats:  BBx25, BBx25, BBx25, BBx25
4 Sets BB Good Mornings:  BBx25, BBx25, BBx25
4 Sets Decline Crunch:  BWx25, BWx25, BWx25, BWx25
4 Sets Bench Tucks:  BWx25, BWx25, BWx25, BWx25

*Set 3*
3 Sets Abductor Machine:  70x20, 70x20, 70x20
3 Sets Adductor Machine:  70x20, 70x20, 70x20
3 Sets Reverse Crunch:  BWx30, BWx30, BWx30
3 sets Bicycle Tucks:  BWx30, BWx30, BWx30


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 29, 2003)

Fine.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 29, 2003)

i gotta make sure i phrase this properly b/c i'm truly asking a question and not phrasing an opinion as if it's a question.  k?

should your fat intake be quite as low as it was on your 2 no carb days?  (i haven't a clue)  i know about the fish oil caps but thought if your protein sources didn't have some fat in at least 2 of the meals you'd want to add some flax or pb somewhere? 

i'm starting tomorrow and thought since only 1 of my meals (eggs) will have fat in it i'd add some safflower mayo to the tuna (maybe only 1/2 Tbs for 6 g fat?) in addition to the fish oil caps.

but i won't if it's better not to.

thanks!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Fine.


 Oh thank you wise one "Words of Many"


----------



## Jodi (Jul 29, 2003)

NG - No additional fat.  The only time you want to add a Tbs. flax or pb is if you didn't have eggs or red meat that day.  Otherwise, no additional fat is required other than your Fish Oil caps.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 29, 2003)

allrighty then.  easier that way!  i guess i can get used to tuna w/vinegar.

thanks!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 29, 2003)

I do tuna and romaine with vinegar.  It makes it easier to choke down dry tuna when its all mixed up like that.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 29, 2003)

If you are in the 25 - 50 gram range of fat and you are averaging somewhere in the 40 range, its not a big deal.  If you want to add a TBSP of flax so be it.

Also, remember, Jodi is on a fairly strict version given her contest date and such.  We don't have a whole lot of time to experiement.


----------



## Claudette (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm asking all kinds of what y'all might think to be stupid questions, but, oh well.  What is an inner leg squat? I've been working out for a long time and have never heard of that. Then again, maybe I have, just not under that name...


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Claudette *_
> I'm asking all kinds of what y'all might think to be stupid questions, but, oh well.  What is an inner leg squat? I've been working out for a long time and have never heard of that. Then again, maybe I have, just not under that name...


They are not dumb questions at all.

Its also known as Dumbell Plie Squat, if that helps any.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> 3 Sets Swiss Ball Crunch:  BWx30, 10x30, 20x30
> 3 Sets Side Bends: 25x30, 25x30, 25x30



Jodi, What do you use as weight for these? Plates?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2003)

Swiss Ball was a DB and Side Bends was a plate


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 30, 2003)

I thought weight for obliques wasnt a good idea?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2003)

Its not 

Remember don't follow me with everything I do.


----------



## Claudette (Jul 30, 2003)

OK, I know what they are now.  You're right, I know them as plie squats. Those are my favorites!!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2003)

*High Carb Day  7/30/03*

Meal 1:
25G Protein
1/2 - 3/4 C. Steel Cut Oats
1 Apple
3 Fish Oil

Meal 2:
3.25 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romaine
2 T. Red Wine Vinegar
a buttload of Fiber One 
1 Apple
3 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
3 oz. Chicken
1 C. Broccoli
3 Fish Oil

Meal 4:
4 oz. Cod
1 Lg. Sweet Potato
Some more Fiber One
1/2 Grapefruit
3 Fish Oil

Meal 5:
4 oz. Ground Sirloin
1 C. Green Beans
1.25 - 1.5 C. Kidney Beans
1/2 Grapefruit

Meal 6:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Totals: Not a freaking clue, guestimate 2100 cals


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 30, 2003)

I was just curious how many cups are in a buttload?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't know I'll let you know tomorrow!  



If I had to guess, I probably ate 1.25 - 1.5 C.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 30, 2003)

i think i'll be sure to include a buttload of fiber one on my high carb days as well (fri is first one.)

you're full of good ideas, jodi!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 30, 2003)

BTW, when I eat a buttload of fiber one, I am referring to an entire sleeve.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> BTW, when I eat a buttload of fiber one, I am referring to an entire sleeve.


   Do you ever leave the bathroom the next day?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2003)

*Shoulder Workout 7/30/03*

3 Sets Reverse Pec Deck:  50x12, 50x12, 55x10
3 Sets Facing Incline Laterals:  15x6, 17.5x6, 17.5x6

*Superset*
3 Sets Swiss Ball DB Presses:  25x12, 25x10, 25x10
3 Sets Swiss Ball DB Laterals:  10x12, 10x10, 10x10

*Superset*
3 Sets DB Hammer Grip Front Raise:  10x12, 10x12, 10x12
3 Sets Behind Back Cable Lateral:  10x12, 10x12, 10x12

5 Sets 1 Arm Tri Ext:  12.5x15, 12.5x15, 12.5x15, 12.5x15, 12.5x12
6 Sets External Rotations:  5x15, 5x15, 5x15, 5x15, 5x15, 5x15


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 30, 2003)

Your leptigen should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 30, 2003)

can't wait to hear how it goes!

TP - think if i wait 2 weeks i run the risk of it being sold out?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 30, 2003)

At the current pace of sales you should be fine.  But it wouldn't suprise me, based on the feedback to date, if it disappeared very fast.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 30, 2003)

Of course, we will make more, I just expect a 3-4 week delay until the next batch is run.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

Jodi,

I'm so proud of you for setting these new goals!!!  You are such a beautiful person, dedicated, true, a real inspiration!!!  I'm so looking forward to watching your progress and seeing you succeed!!!  You've inspired me to give up all my cheats and get "back in the game."  Thanks for sharing your journey with us!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2003)

OMG.....thank you so much Butterfly! It really means alot more than you know to hear that.  

I really appreciate all the support I get from everyone, thank you, you guys are the best. 


Can't wait for my Leptigen today.   Thank you TP for checking up on it for me


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2003)

*No Carb Day 7/31/03*

Meal 1:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chicken
1 C. Broccoli
3 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
3.25 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romaine
2 T. ACV
3 Fish Oil

Meal 4:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Meal 5:
4 oz. Ground Sirloin
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 6:
2.25 oz. Cod
3 Egg Whites
3 Fish Oil

Protein: 149
Fat: 26
Carb: 19 (including veggies)


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 31, 2003)

Fats a tad low.  Up it by 10 grams.  Flax or some yolks, or more beef.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 31, 2003)

Wow, you have fish oil with every meal???  My bottle says 2, 3xday.  Is that not enough???


----------



## butterfly (Jul 31, 2003)

BTW, I ordered some Leptigen today!  Can't wait to get started on it!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2003)

B - Mix it with crystal light (raspberry ice), its nasty tasting 

TP told me 15 Fish Caps a day


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi Jodi - What dosage are you going with on the Leptigen?

(how many times a day and how many Tbs)  I know as you get leaner and calories go lower you actually need more but just curious where you're starting with it.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2003)

3 T. 3x a day and if I get up in the middle of the night, another tablespoon, but I don't ever get up so I won't be having that dose.  LOL


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 31, 2003)

cool.  so at that dosage think 1 container will last you close to a month?

i've got no business spending money on this right now...but i'm dying to try it.  i might do it next week when i get paid....

i'll check with TP on dosage.  have a great night!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 31, 2003)

Jodi, on Monday, lets up you to 4.

Nike, depends, you seem pretty lean so I'd think the same.


----------



## Claudette (Jul 31, 2003)

How much is leptigen, anyway, and where are you all ordering it from?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Claudette *_
> How much is leptigen, anyway, and where are you all ordering it from?


You can check it and buy it here.  Read about what it does first


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Jodi, on Monday, lets up you to 4.
> 
> Nike, depends, you seem pretty lean so I'd think the same.


Will do!   I added more crystal light and it still tastes like shit  

I'll just keep thinking..................Swamp water.............remember swamp water 

Oh as far as increasing my fat, can I have a some half n half in my coffee, 3G Fat per 2T and less than 1G Sugar.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2003)

I hate crystal light so much but for some reason since I have completely dropped sugar i fond myself craving it because I want something sweet.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

Raspberry Ice is my favorite.  Oh I have a strawberry banana one.  Maybe the LeptiGen would taste better in that. 

I read on Avant someone eating the powder dry and swigging it with water.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2003)

I like eating the dry powrders with a very small amount of water...kool aid and gatorade are the best.  Iced tea powder is also pretty good.

Have you ever had crystal light lemonade.  I think it is the easiest to stomach


----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2003)

Good luck Jodi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Any more info on the comp?  Do they have a site?

I will try to make it!!!!!

You will look fantastic!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 1, 2003)

Hey Jodi...this a high carb day?
I loved my pb and dry oats on high carb days, although no carb days seemed to be easier. Well have a great weekend if i dont chat with you. I am off to pose.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I like eating the dry powrders with a very small amount of water...kool aid and gatorade are the best.  Iced tea powder is also pretty good.
> 
> Have you ever had crystal light lemonade.  I think it is the easiest to stomach


No Funky they are eating the LeptiGen dry.  You havn't tasted this stuff


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Good luck Jodi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Any more info on the comp?  Do they have a site?
> ...


Thank you.  That would be awsome if you could come up.  Julie said she's going to as well.  

Here's the site.  
http://www.geocities.com/npcnh/npcnh.html


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Hey Jodi...this a high carb day?
> I loved my pb and dry oats on high carb days, although no carb days seemed to be easier. Well have a great weekend if i dont chat with you. I am off to pose.


Have fun at your shoot today. 

Go Knock em dead 

Today is actually a low carb day


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 1, 2003)

Ummm low carbs...hard day.
I cant wait to follow your journey.
Your gonna do great.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks J'Bo, I certainly have great role models 

TP - Well I already had the cream in my coffee that I asked you about earlier in my journal today, couldn't wait, needed my Starbucks NOW!  .  Soooo, I hope it was ok.   You said I needed more fat


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> B - Mix it with crystal light (raspberry ice), its nasty tasting



Is it any worse than shooting a tbl of flax/hemp/whatever oil?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

I can drink Flax like water compared to this stuff.    I just read Crystal Light Lemonade flavor masks the taste.  I know what I'm buying tonight.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 1, 2003)

that is IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## Freeman (Aug 1, 2003)

It can't taste worse than liquid clenbutrix.  That shit is absolutely horrible


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 1, 2003)

Cream is fine.

I don't taste the LG at all in Rasberry ICE.  Most people say lemonaid is the best.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 1, 2003)

OMG, nothing tastes worse than liquid Clen. UGH.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Cream is fine.
> 
> I don't taste the LG at all in Rasberry ICE.  Most people say lemonaid is the best.


 Cream for my coffee   Oh how the little things excite me when you deprive yourself.  

It tastes like shit in Raspberry Ice.  I'm getting Lemonade tonight. 

Never had nor will I ever have Clen.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 1, 2003)

the liquid clen is so bad....only had it once and i remember it so well.  the worst taste ever and then it lingers.  just lasts and lasts no matter what you do.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 1, 2003)

I hate supplements that are made to sound like a drug.


----------



## Robboe (Aug 1, 2003)

Me also. 

Or at least, i hate the companies who label their supplements to sound like illgal drugs.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 1, 2003)

I hate the people that work for them.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

Children


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 1, 2003)

Kidding....


----------



## Robboe (Aug 1, 2003)

There ain't much i don't hate.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 1, 2003)

I LOVE you Chicken Daddy!


----------



## Robboe (Aug 1, 2003)

I know, baby.

I know.

There ain't many who don't love me.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I know, baby.
> 
> I know.
> ...


  Don't hurt your back too hard from all that patting.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> There ain't much i don't hate.




It's good to have hobbies and outside interests.


----------



## Robboe (Aug 1, 2003)

The back is fine.

It's the hyper-extended shoulders that are causing me some concern.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

Be sure you get that checked out.  Your too young for shoulder problems.


----------



## Robboe (Aug 1, 2003)

Is that insinuating that Steve is old?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Is that insinuating that Steve is old?


Well seeing that TP and I are the exact same age by only a few days apart then I would have to say NO!!!


----------



## Robboe (Aug 1, 2003)

Must be awful to be over the hill.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 1, 2003)

hey....i am year OLDER.  i swear TCD, i was about to express my love.  (you've been especially funny today)  but now you've wrecked it.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

Play nice!!!  And thats not being nice.  Guess we don't love TCD today.


----------



## Robboe (Aug 1, 2003)

Stage one: Denial.

I can't wait for Stage two to kick in.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 1, 2003)

Rob, while we may be over the hill, just remember this, puberty is a bitch, and you aren't going to like it.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 1, 2003)

it may be awhile...us old people are slow


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Rob, while we may be over the hill, just remember this, puberty is a bitch, and you aren't going to like it.



I think he already went through puberty. Don't you remember _that infamous_ picture?


----------



## Robboe (Aug 1, 2003)

I'll never reach a mature enough mental age for my brain to register puberty to begin.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

*Pre-Comp Stats*

*Measurements were taken morning after High Carb Day!!!!* 

*Measurements:  Hip measurements taken with fee 1.5-2 inches apart*

Pec right under armpit: 34.75
Rib Cage, right under breast: 32.5
Arms: 11
Waist: 28.25 (why me....  , I'm been blessed with a thick waist)
Abs at naval: 32 
Top Hip/Lower Abs: 34.25
Hip close to flexors:  35.25
Hip right under butt: 35.5
Thigh: 21.5
Calf: 13.5

*Skin Folds*

Chest: 3 mm
Midaxillary: 4 mm
Tricep: 10 mm
Subscapular: 6 mm
Abdomen: 12 mm
Suprailiac: 9 mm
Thigh: 7 mm


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

Decided to take some pics tonight, practice my smiling and so I have something to compare to when I'm done 

Relaxed pose  Look at that gut!!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

I'm not sucking that in, Honest


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

Back


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

Attempting a flair


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

*Low Carb Day 8/1/03*

Meal 1:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil
1/2 C. Oats
1/2 Grapefruit
1 T. HalfnHalf

1 T. Leptigen

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chicken
1 C. Broccoli
3 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
3.25 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romaine
3 Fish Oil
1/3 C. Fiber One
1/2 Grapefruit

1 T. Leptigen

Meal 4:
3 oz. Chicken
3 Fish Oil

4 scoops ICE

Meal 5:
4 oz. Ground Sirloin
1/2 C. Kidney Beans
1 C. Green Beans
1 Apple
3 Fish Oil

1 T. Leptigen

Meal 6:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Protein: 166
Carb: 137
Fat: 33


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

*Back Workout 8/1/03*

4 Sets Hammer Pulldown:  90x12, 110x12, 130x12, 150x12
3 Sets MG PG Pulldown:  90x12, 105x12, 105x12
3 sets 1 Arm Cable Row:  45x12, 50x12, 50x12
3 sets RG Bent over BB Rows:  95x12, 95x12, 105x12
3 Sets TBar Row:  45x12, 55x12, 65x12
3 Sets Hypers:  25x12, 25x12, 25x12


----------



## sara (Aug 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Relaxed pose  Look at that gut!!!



Gut? I don't see any gut jodi


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 1, 2003)

Jodi! You look terrific girl!!! Very impressive!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 1, 2003)

jodi.
one tip on the posing.
always relax your hands and think of holding tea cups.
have your thumb touch the inside of your 4th finger and you will always look really relaxed and elegant. alot of competitors dont do this and they really get marked down for not looking natural.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 2, 2003)

J'Bo,  I need all the posing tips I can get.  That is what I fear the most of right now, at least I'm learning to smile in my pics, thats a start.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 2, 2003)

Yes thats a great start.
Monday i will make a posing tips thread for you guys.
I teach alot of figure and fitness girls how to pose.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 2, 2003)

That would be great J'Bo.  I look forward to reading it.  I sooo suck at posing


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 2, 2003)

Hey Jodi!  I found the cottage cheese.  After searching so much.  I finally found them at Whole Foods Market (my favorite grocery store).  It is kinda small though, also pricey.  I loaded up on them though.  I bought 6 of the 4 serving containers.  Thanks!  I can not wait to try them.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2003)

Nice pics Jodi.  How many more weeks to go??


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 2, 2003)

Wow Jodi!  Can I sharpen my knife on you?  You are looking chissled!  Good Job!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 2, 2003)

Thanks guys! 

Funky I still have 8 more weeks.  

I was at the grocery store tonight and for the first time ever they had buffalo steaks.  So I picked up 2 4 oz. steaks and I'm eating one right now.

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!  If you like beef espeicially filet mignon, its is nothing compared to this.  This is better than any steak I've got in any restaurant.    Its only 3G fat for this piece of buffalo.  I can't wait to eat the next one


----------



## sara (Aug 2, 2003)

what's the name of the grocery store you bought it from?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 2, 2003)

I gotta try that.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 2, 2003)

They are a local grocery store here only in New England, its called Stop n shop


----------



## sara (Aug 2, 2003)

we don't have it here


----------



## Jodi (Aug 2, 2003)

Sara, we will never have the same stores we live on opposite sides of the country.

Ok, another cool thing I got tonight was Saltless Salt!    I use to be such a salt freak and I miss just a little bit on my food so when I found this I was excited.  It has no sodium in it.  Of course there are chemicals but a speck won't hurt every now and then.  Its made my McCormick if anyone is interested.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 2, 2003)

In Cali, Trader Joe's and the Whole Foods Market have ostrich patties, buffalo patties, and ground buffalo. The Whole Foods Market also has bison ane venison meat.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 2, 2003)

Ah shnap!!!  I'm going tommorow.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 2, 2003)

I LOVE Safeway, Trader Joe's, The Whole Foods Market, and Costco.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah  a smile!!!

You already look great!  Can't wait to see you in comp mode!!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 3, 2003)

Wow, great pics Jodi!! 

You'll look amazing at your comp


----------



## Jodi (Aug 3, 2003)

Thanks B and Jenny 

I will try and post more pics in a few weeks to compare and see if there are any changes.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 3, 2003)

*No Carb Day 8/2/03*

1 T. Leptigen w/ Raspberry Lemonade (much better)

Meal 1:
3 Whole Eggs
3 Egg Whites
1 C. Green Beans
1 T. Half N Half

Meal 2: Pre W/O
30G Protein
3 Fish Oil

1 T. Leptigen

4 Scoops ICE during w/o

Meal 3: Post w/o
4 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romaine
1 T. ACV
1 T. Red Wine Vinegar
3 Fish Oil

Meal 4:
4 oz. Buffalo Steak
1 Med. Vidalia Onion
3 Fish Oil

1 T. Leptigen

Meal 5:
30G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Protein: 152
Carb: 28
Fat: 35


----------



## Jodi (Aug 3, 2003)

*Arms & Abs*

4 Sets VBar Pressdown:  100x12, 120x6 + 90x6, 120x6 + 90x6, 100x12
4 Sets DB Overhead Ext:  45x12, 40x6 + 30x6, 40x6 + 30x6, 35x12
4 Sets 1 Arm RG Cable Press:  20x12, 25x8 + 15x8, 25x8 + 15x8, 20x12
4 Sets Standing EZ Bar Curl:  30x15, 40x12, 50x10, 50x8
4 Sets 2 Handle Cable Curl:  30x12, 30x12, 30x12, 30x12
4 Sets DB Hammer Curls:  20x12, 20x12, 20x10, 20x10

3 Sets Decline Crunch: 30
3 Sets Bench Tucks: 30
3 Sets Swiss Ball Crunch: 30
3 Sets Bicycle Tuck: 30
3 Sets Floor Crunch: 30


----------



## Jodi (Aug 3, 2003)

The Leptigen has really blunted my hunger.  I'm never hungry anymore and today is high carb day.   What a waste   I did all I could to eat my breakfast.  Normally I'd want more but I played with the oats with my spoon and knew I had to eat them because it wasn't all that much to begin with.

This is going to make high carb days very difficult.  

Women - complain if were hungry complain if were not.  

Not only that but between the Leptigen and the ICE I have had the greatest workouts in a long time and I'm sooooo full of energy today.  This is only after 2 days of this stuff


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 3, 2003)

What's ICE?


----------



## Adidas (Aug 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> The Leptigen has really blunted my hunger.  I'm never hungry anymore and today is high carb day.   What a waste   I did all I could to eat my breakfast.  Normally I'd want more but I played with the oats with my spoon and knew I had to eat them because it wasn't all that much to begin with.
> 
> This is going to make high carb days very difficult.
> ...



Jodi I couldn't agree more with you!!  I am on day #3 of leptigen and ICE and I have had 3 GR8 workouts. I was amazed at my strength!  I had a very hard time getting in all my carbs yesterday too.  

Love this stuff!!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 3, 2003)

Hmm....where can i get leptigen?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 3, 2003)

Jodi your pics look great.


----------



## Claudette (Aug 3, 2003)

yeah, what is ICE?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 3, 2003)

Leptigen can be read about and bought at www.avantlabs.com

ICE can be read about and bought at www.1fast400.com


----------



## Pepper (Aug 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Leptigen can be read about and bought at www.avantlabs.com
> 
> ICE can be read about and bought at www.1fast400.com



Here is a direct link to the ICE product:
http://www.1fast400.com/product_info.php?products_id=415


----------



## Jodi (Aug 3, 2003)

*High Carb Day 8/3/03*  I was so not hungry for this today.

1 T. Leptigen

Meal 1:
3 Whole Eggs
3 Egg Whites
Steel Cut Oats
1 Peach

Meal 2:
30G Protein
3 Fish Oil

1 T. Leptigen

Meal 3:
4 oz. Buffalo
Summer Squash
Large Sweet Potato
Couple bites of Fiber One
1 Peach

Meal 4: 
4 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romaine
1 T. ACV
1 T. Red Wine Vinegar
Lots of Fiber One
1 Apple
3 Fish Oil

1 T. Leptigen

Meal 5:
30G Protein
3 Fish Oil


----------



## Freeman (Aug 3, 2003)

Hey Jodi!  

Have you noticed any phsyical appearance changes with the leptigen2 and the ab-solved yet?  I'm thinking of using this stuff to shed this god damn baby fat that I have never been able to get rid of, no matter what my diet is!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 3, 2003)

You need to read about it first.  With the ab-solved I had great results reducing my waistline.  The leptigen has blunted my hunger and help with some great workouts.  Too soon to tell what else


----------



## Freeman (Aug 3, 2003)

Yeah, I have read about them on the avant site.  I'm leaning that way though!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 3, 2003)

I may consider the leptigen myself.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> *High Carb Day 8/3/03*  I was so not hungry for this today.



Jodi, I was heading out the door today when my wife says "Aren't you going to eat breakfast?"

I havn't even come close to skipping breakfast in 4 months.

I guess the Leptigen is starting to work.

I swear one day, I am going to drink my Leptigen and  it right back up.


----------



## Adidas (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> 
> I swear one day, I am going to drink my Leptigen and  it right back up.



Hey Pepper.... I know that feeling.  The smell alone gets me.  However I do not seem to be watching the clock as I used to waiting for my next meal.  When I mix it with ICE you can't even taste it.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2003)

And this is only 1 of the benefits of this stuff 

I finally found a combination that works for me.  1 T. Leptigen, a dash of raspberry ice crystal light powder, fill cup with pre-mixed raspberry lemonade crystal light and shake.  Can't taste it.  

Adidas I don't think I'm suppose to mix ICE and Leptigen, at least I wasnt told to.  Besides I have to sip on ICE during my workout and I'd prefer to chug the Leptigen.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 4, 2003)

ICE is versital and can be used in many ways, hence the discrepancies.

And everyone is having great workouts on ICE and Leptigen while dieting?  

Wow.  Who knew?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2003)

I've had some kick ass workouts 

Also a speck of abdominal discomfort that I suppose will go away once I get use to it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 4, 2003)

You aren't the only one, though it seems to be a relatively minor/uncommon issue.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2003)

Yeah, its getting better but its still there.  The first day was horrible, way too much gas.


----------



## lina (Aug 4, 2003)

Hey Jodi!!!

I just checked that link and your comp is the same weekend we are planning to go to NY to drop off our dog.  My mom will be visiting some friends there and she'll be taking him back with her.    Well, that's the plan for now, we will see...

I will follow your journal closely, I just finished reading the entire thing and boy I do have a lot of catching up to do with all these journals and what's going on with everyone.  

B is right, you are such an inspiration! Go girl!!!   You look really good already! Great muscle base!  Musclemania is coming to Boston in October, beginning I think, you should consider doing that one too? 

TP is doing such a wonderful job coaching and providing support to everyone...!  I think he deserves lots of smilies today!!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi Jodi - You are looking really good!  I think you're going to be very very ready in 8 weeks!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks Lina and NG!  I will get there thanks to TP!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 4, 2003)

"Very very ready" is indeed a good way to put it.


----------



## dymas (Aug 4, 2003)

> "Very very ready" is indeed a good way to put it.


or "Damn sexy and tearing up the stage!"


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2003)

*No Carb Day 8/4/03*

Meal 1:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil
1/2 T. HalfNHalf

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chicken
1 sm. Cucumber
3 Fish Oil
1/2 T. Half N Half

Meal 3:
3.25 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romaine
1 T. Red Wine Vinegar
1 T. ACV
forgot fish oil

Meal 4:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Meal 5:
2 Whole Eggs
3 Egg Whites

Meal 6:
4 oz. Ground Sirloin
1 Med. Onion
3 Fish Oil

Protein: 147
Carb: 22
Fat: 37


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2003)

*Chest Workout 8/4/03*

3 Sets External Rotations:  5x15, 5x15, 5x15
3 Sets Swiss Ball DB Press:  35x12, 40x12, 45x12 
3 Sets Incline BB Press:  65x12, 75x12, 85x10

*Superset*
3 Sets Low Cable Flys:  30x12, 30x10, 30x10
3 Sets Middle Cable Flys:  30x12, 30x10, 30x10

3 Sets External Rotations

1 hour Bike Ride   I took it easy don't worry.


----------



## Nate (Aug 4, 2003)

looks like you're on track!

nice work, jodi!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks Nate! 

TP  - I think my tummy is finally use to the Leptigen.  Do you want me to increase to 4 T a day?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 5, 2003)

Increase starting on Monday.


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 5, 2003)

Holy shit Jodi #1!! What the hell did I miss this past week!?!?!  You GO girl!

Go Jodi, Go Jodi, Go Jodi!!! 

Oh, BTW, you look FANTABULOUS.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks Jodi!    Where the hell ya been?


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 5, 2003)

Im enjoying the summer!! Or, the rain I should say 

YOU LOOK SO GREAT JODI, for REAL. If Im in town, I'll come to your competition!! I'll paint my body and bring a mega-phone even!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 5, 2003)

Well thanks, FOR REAL!  

I'd love for you to show.  Julie, Lina and you that would awsome


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 5, 2003)

Pom-poms and confetti??  No? too much?

Glitter? Streamers? Whatcha need Jodi #1? just say the word!!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 5, 2003)

You to sit back in your seat and not make me look like an idiot on stage while I'll already be scared enough due to stage fright


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 5, 2003)

No worries. The judges will just be swept up in the excitement and crown you with wonderful stage presence and the ability to work the crowd. It is then that I throw the gilttered confetti and crash the cymbals together.

Cant you just see it?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 5, 2003)

I might come just for the side show.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 5, 2003)

My own cheering crowd.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 5, 2003)

Thats me w/the pom-poms.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 5, 2003)

glittered confetti - I'm in!!   

I'll bring a west coast homie flava to the cheering section.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 5, 2003)

*Low Carb Day 8/5/03*

Meal 1:
25G Protein
1/2 C. Oats
3 Fish Oil
1/2 T. Half N Half
1 Peach

1 T. Leptigen

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chicken
1 sm. Cucumber
1 T. Half N Half
3 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
3.25 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romaine
3 Fish Oil
1/2 C. Fiber One
1 Apple

1 T. Leptigen

Meal 4:
4 oz. Cod
3 Fish Oil

4 Scoops ICE

Meal 5:
4 oz. Ground Sirloin
2/3 C. Kidney Beans
1 C. Green Beans
1 Peach
3 Fish Oil

Meal 6:
25G Protein
1 T. Leptigen (I forgot so I added it in, taste like shit)
3 Fish Oil

Protein: 169
Carbs: 139
Fat: 36


----------



## Jodi (Aug 5, 2003)

*Leg Workout 8/5/03*

*Superset*
3 Sets BB Squats: 95x20, 95x20, 95x20
3 Sets Backwards Lunges:  17.5x20, 17.5x20, 17.5x20

*Superset*
3 Sets Leg Ext: 55x20, 55x20, 55x20
3 Sets Lying Leg Curls:  55x20, 55x20, 55x20

*Superset*
3 Sets Inner Leg Squat:  30x20, 30x20, 30x20
3 Sets DB SLDL:  30x20, 30x20, 30x20

3 Sets Donkey Calf Raise:  90x20, 90x20, 90x20


----------



## P-funk (Aug 6, 2003)

What is an inner leg squat??


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 6, 2003)

Yeah?  That's a new one to me also.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 6, 2003)

Hi Jodi - You're taking the ICE before workouts, right?

Did you go with the grape?  I hear it tastes best.  I think I'm going to be able to try this and L2 after all.  Will order Friday.  (and yes, I'm actually eating today)  

Been meaning to ask you....do you enjoy training legs more or less know that you're not killing yourself with the heavy heavy squats and leg presses?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 6, 2003)

Jodi will tell us for sure but I believe they are like plie squats (think ballet dancer at a bar) 

Feet out, wider than shoulder width apart.  Am I right?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 6, 2003)

Ahhh...I got it.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 6, 2003)

Hi Jodi - One more ICE question.  I see it comes in 2 lb size.  Does it happen to say on your container how many scoops are in there.  I'm trying to get an idea of how long it will last (budget!)

Are you only taking it on lifting days?  Thanks for always helping (me and everyone else)


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 6, 2003)

180 scoops.  Scoop = 5g protein.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2003)

Yes they are plie squats.  I like my leg workouts I make them fun and challenging by superseting, trisetting and giant sets.

I sip on ICE while I'm working out.  I got the fruit punch.  Doesn't taste bad at all and this container will definately last a LONG time.


----------



## acclu97 (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey Jodie,

I just saw ur recent prgress pics in your journal...Good Job! My favorite one is the second one u listed titled "me1."  You are abs and arm look very well defined, keep it up!  

Luis


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks but I don't have abs yet   Few more weeks maybe


----------



## DaveFollanbee (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I'm competing in an NPC Competition in Manchester, NH.  I found it odd but they are holding the comp on a Sunday, 9/28    I'm definately nervous because I hear all the horror stories about unfair judging with NPC.  That's OK though because with this being my first comp I'm not going worry if I don't place.



Ah Ha! LOL I found You!!!!

Its on Sunday because 1.) It keeps the same format as the NPC New England Championship which the first Sunday of every May, and 2.) because Im poor, I work Mon-Sat!!!lol so I dont even have a day off those 2 weeks in Sept!

2. Dont worry about "horror stories" A common misconception is that someone lost because they werent from the judges gym. My judging lineup changes slightly year to year, but currently has 1 from CT, 2-3from ME, 2-3from MA, and LOL 1 from NH. Just 1 NH judge for a NH show!!! 

Jodi, youll do fine, be fine, and come by if you need any help!! or email  SQ700@aol.com
-Dave
(NPC NH/MA States, NE Tournament of Champions Promoter)


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2003)

The promoter.  Cool.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2003)

LOL!  Guess it wasn't too hard to find me Dave.  There are only so many places to look 

Thanks - doesn't mean I'm not nervous though 

You know that rice I had in the sushi rolls cost me a High Carb Day today.


----------



## DaveFollanbee (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thanks - doesn't mean I'm not nervous though
> 
> You know that rice I had in the sushi rolls cost me a High Carb Day today.



evreyones scared the first time, try to buddy up with somone on stage, and have a friend come up front to focus on.. With the bright lights, you wont see anything else....

Ah, I got there too late to stop that..what does Brian know about diet? He's a powerlifting guy!lol that was dieting for him!lol


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You know that rice I had in the sushi rolls cost me a High Carb Day today.



You are lucky that was all.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaveFollanbee *_
> evreyones scared the first time, try to buddy up with somone on stage, and have a friend come up front to focus on.. With the bright lights, you wont see anything else....
> 
> Ah, I got there too late to stop that..what does Brian know about diet? He's a powerlifting guy!lol that was dieting for him!lol


Dave - Twin Peak is my trainer for this comp that works with Avant Labs that I mentioned to you last night.

Dave this is Steve, Steve this is Dave


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2003)

Pleasure to make your e-cquaintance.


----------



## DaveFollanbee (Aug 7, 2003)

hey Steve!


----------



## Freeman (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Pleasure to make your e-cquaintance.




Hahahaha, Oh god!  cyber-nerds!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2003)

Dave your avitar is quite small


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Dave your avitar is quite small



Genetics.  Powerlifters sometimes have that problem.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Hahahaha, Oh god!  cyber-nerds!



You'd not like to meet this nerd in a dark alley.


----------



## Adidas (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Hi Jodi - One more ICE question.  I see it comes in 2 lb size.  Does it happen to say on your container how many scoops are in there.  I'm trying to get an idea of how long it will last (budget!)
> 
> Are you only taking it on lifting days?  Thanks for always helping (me and everyone else)




Hey NG,

I am using ICE in the grape flavor.  It tastes like Kool-aid even when I mix Leptigen with it.  

I asked TP the same question and right now I am taking ICE on lifting days.  May adjust this later but for right now it is working gr8!

Glad to see you are eating.

LOOKING GR8 JODI


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2003)

TP - We are use to your humor and lack of smilies.  Remember Most are not. 

Off to my interview!   Wish me luck!


----------



## DaveFollanbee (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Dave your avitar is quite small



LOL, you saw me last nite- at 5'6" and 224lbs, Im not a very big guy!!
-dave


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> TP - We are use to your humor and lack of smilies.  Remember Most are not.
> 
> Off to my interview!   Wish me luck!



Dave seems like the sort of chap who will pick up on it quickly.

Or else he will kick my ass.

Good luck.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2003)

Ok I just came back from my interview and it went very well.  I will find out tomorrow.  

I have a problem.  I have worked contract for a long time and this is a permanant position.  My last perm. job I got hired on the spot.

I don't know how to write a Thank You email for the interview


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 7, 2003)

I stole this from the web for mine 

http://www.careerlab.com/letters/142a.htm


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2003)

... what was the interview for?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2003)

A new job!  I hate the one I have now.  I have to work so unruly hours.  4Am - 12:30 and this one is normal 8-5


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2003)

this won't interfere with Vegas will it?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2003)

Don't you worry one bit.  I already told ya tickets are already booked.  I'm flying into and out from Phoenix instead.  Did you see my post on that?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sure did ... you're arriving with the rest of the crew    We can run to the Stratosphere and start the thrill seeking tour


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2003)

Look out Vegas the Gang is on their way.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 7, 2003)

I wanna go I wanna go!


----------



## DaveFollanbee (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Look out Vegas the Gang is on their way.



where are you staying?? Ill be at Luxor...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2003)

My Aunt has a vacation home out there so thats where I'm staying.  I'm hoping that NG (nikegurl) goes cuz then that Thurs-Sat we are going to get a room together and it will probably be a the Luxor so I can be right in the heart of the party.  

Dave - Check your PM's


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2003)

*Low Carb Day 8/7/03* 

It was suppose to be high but I fucked up a tad bit last night and had some white rice that was on my sushi last night   So TP told me no high carb til Sat. 

Meal 1:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil
1/2 C. Oats
1/2 T. Half N Half
1 Peach

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chicken
2 Celery Stalks
3 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
3.25 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romaine
3 Fish Oil
1/2 C. Fiber One
1 Clementine

Meal 4:
4 oz. Cod
3 Fish Oil

Meal 5:'
4 oz. Ground Sirloin
2/3 C. Kidney Beans
1 C. Green Beans
3 Fish Oil
1 Peach

Meal 6:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Protein: 170
Fat: 36
Carb: 135


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey Jodi I am l;oving your journal, reading it all the time, how are things going? You are going to be awesome!!!!!  I can't wait to see pics, are you as nervous as me???  LOL  If you couldn't tell I am a wreck I am so nervous  LOL  Oh are you having someone help you pose???


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi SS, I don't have anyone helping me pose but a friend  is sending me a tape on how to prepare for the competition.  There is also a lady at the gym, retired pro-bodybuilder that said she would help me with things if I need it.  I talked to her today and we are going to get together after our workout on Monday 

Oh and yes, I'm very nervous


----------



## Freeman (Aug 7, 2003)

So Jodi, do you like rolled oats, or steel cut oats better?  I just bought some steel cut for tomorrows meal #1...the serving size is less, but carbs are around the same.  I hope they fill me up....and how do they taste?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2003)

Jodi, tapes are great, but you really need someone experienced to show you live.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2003)

Freeman, I like steel cut oats better   They have a nutty taste and it bit of a crunch to them. 

SS - BTW I posted pics a few pages back already.

TP - I have that lady I just mentioned above.  She is going to help me out.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2003)

I know -- was just pointing out the importance of it.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2003)

*Shoulders 8/7/03*

3 Sets Reverse Pec Deck:  55x12, 55x9, 55x9
3 Sets Facing Incline Laterals:  17.5x6, 17x5.6, 17x5.6
3 Sets Seated Swiss Ball DB Press:  20x12, 25x12, 30x8
3 Sets DB Laterals:  15x12, 15x12, 15x12 tiny veins were popping out in my delts and neck, I looked like a freak
3 Sets Front Cable Raise:  20x12, 20x12, 20x10 + 10x15
5 Sets 1 Arm Tri Ext:  15x15, 15x15, 12.5x15, 12x15, 10x15
6 Sets External Rotations:  5x15, 5x15, 5x15, 5x15, 5x15, 5x15


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 7, 2003)

Thats what I'm talking about...VASCULARITY!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> tiny veins were popping out in my delts and neck, I looked like a freak



Are you now at the leanest you have ever been?

You are going to see your body looky very freaky as each week passes.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2003)

According to skin folds I am at the leanest I've ever been.  I've been lighter in weight before but we know that don't mean shit.  I was literally 10 pounds lighter last summer so that means I put on a bit of muscle over the winter


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2003)

I didn't get the job


----------



## patbuck (Aug 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> According to skin folds I am at the leanest I've ever been.  I've been lighter in weight before but we know that don't mean shit.  I was literally 10 pounds lighter last summer so that means I put on a bit of muscle over the winter



do you have some new picture of you?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 8, 2003)

I am sorry to hear that Jodi.  Don't worry you will find somethng.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by patbuck *_
> do you have some new picture of you?


A few pages back I took some last weekend. 

Thanks donescobar2000 - I have a job I just hate it because of the hours.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 8, 2003)

I can relate.  I used to be a slave for Sprint.  I chose school over that dump.  45+hours weekends.  and hours that range from 9 in the morning till 10 o clock.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 8, 2003)

keep the search going Jodi ... something that pleases you will come up.


----------



## DaveFollanbee (Aug 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> I was at the grocery store tonight and for the first time ever they had buffalo steaks.  So I picked up 2 4 oz. steaks and I'm eating one right now.
> 
> OMFG!!!!!!!!!!  If you like beef espeicially filet mignon, its is nothing compared to this.  This is better than any steak I've got in any restaurant.    Its only 3G fat for this piece of buffalo.  I can't wait to eat the next one




Hey, I dont think I told you this the other nite(why would I, right?lol), I grew up on the first buff farm in NH, my cousin Brian and his wife Keira still raise them and sell them up in Warner...He a USPF National referee and working my bp meet on Sunday, Ill introduce you to him if you go, or call him at 456-2833 and tell him I sent you....

-dave


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2003)

Oh Yummmyy!  Sounds good 

So he sells it to consumers?  Do you know of any restaurants that serve it around here?

How much does it cost to get in the meet on Sunday?

NT - Thanks, hopefully something will turn up better soon.  The market sucks so bad right now I guess I should be fortunate to have a job no matter how much I dislike it.


----------



## DaveFollanbee (Aug 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Oh Yummmyy!  Sounds good
> 
> So he sells it to consumers?  Do you know of any restaurants that serve it around here?
> ...



he sells everywhere, I beleive Sullys in Manch, the a-market, I want to say Silos Steak House carries it but I could be wrong. He usually has no problem bringing it to the meet if you ask him..
he also has several consession stands that go to Hopkington fiar, Deerfield fair, Sandwich, etc....

yankeefarmersmarket.com   456-2833, theyre super nice and Itll only be him or Keira answering the phone..

the USPF meet admission I believe is just $10, under 12free...

-dave


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2003)

Thanks Dave   I would get some buffalo but I can't afford it this week.  I had to pay rent last week so the first week after rent has to go elsewhere like the bills piling on my desk


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 8, 2003)

hey jodi its funny...everytime i see your avi it seems as though you smile more


----------



## DaveFollanbee (Aug 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thanks Dave   I would get some buffalo but I can't afford it this week.  I had to pay rent last week so the first week after rent has to go elsewhere like the bills piling on my desk



I hear that..notice how I let Bri pay the other nite, sooo much easier to just trade him supps.....lol


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2003)

If you ever need any computer geek work done let me know


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 8, 2003)

Jodi it is so awesome to hear you are doing so good, you are totally inspiring, I think I have seen those pics I can't wait to see new ones


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2003)

Thanks SS


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2003)

*Low Carb Day 8/8/03*

Meal 1:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chicken
2 Celery Stalks
3 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
3.25 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romaine
3 Fish Oil

Meal 4:
2 Whole Yolks
5 Egg Whites

Meal 5:
2 oz. Steak
2 oz. Cod
1 C. Broccoli
3 Fish Oil

Meal 6:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Protein: 150
Carb: 16
Fat: 38


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 9, 2003)

Damn Jodi how do you do it.  Your diet looks like torture.  But I guess you have plenty reason with the competition and all.  I admit i was eating like that couple of months back.  But I got hell a board.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2003)

*High Carb Day 8/9/03*

Meal 1:
5 Egg Whites
2 Whole Eggs
1 C. Green Beans
1 T. HalfnHalf
2 C. Coffee
Steel Cut Oats
Apple

Meal 2:
4 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romaine
1 T. ACV
1 T. Red Wine Vinegar
3 Fish Oil
Large Sweet Potato
Fiber One
1 Clementine

Meal 3:
30G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Meal 4:
3.5 oz. Chicken
1 C. Green Beans
3 Fish Oil
Brown Rice
Fiber One
1 Clementine

Meal 5:
30G Protein
3 Fish Oil


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2003)

*Back & Abs*

3 Sets NG Pullups:  BWx10, BWx8, BWx6
3 Sets RG Straight Bar Cable Row:  90x12, 95x12, 100x12
3 Sets Standing 1 Arm High Cable Row:  50x12, 60x12, 60x12
3 Sets WG Pulldown:  7x12, 7x10, 7x8 (cybex don't list w8 only plates  )
3 Sets Rack Pulls:  95x12, 115x10, 125x8

3 Sets Crunch: 30, 30, 30
3 Sets Decline Crunch: 30, 30, 30
3 Sets Knee Ups: 20, 20, 20


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2003)

Measurements taken morning after *High Carb Day*

Measurements..................................7/31................8/10
Pec right under armpit:.......................34.75...............34.5
Rib Cage, right under breast:...............32.5.................32.5
Arms:..............................................11....................11
Waist:.............................................28.25................28
Abs at naval:....................................32....................31.5
Top Hip/Lower Abs:............................34.25...............33.75
Hip close to flexors:............................35.25...............34.75
Hip right under butt:...........................35.5.................35
Thigh:..............................................21.5.................21.25
Calf:................................................13.5.................13.5


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2003)

So I tried stability on the swiss ball today.  My first try kneeling I didn't last 3 seconds.  I kept at it in between sets and by the time I was done I was able to stay kneeling on the ball and even bouncing around a little for almost 2 minutes before having to hold onto something.   It was fun and a challenge.  Maybe in a few weeks, I'll actually be able to stand on the damn thing.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2003)

Good job.  Try doing some bicep curls or cable cross over while you are kneeling first.  You are on your way.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2003)

Not bad for a first try eh?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2003)

Just work in some exercises every once in awhile to give your body a different challenge then you will really see the benfit.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2003)

*Low Carb Day*

Meal 1:
3 Whole Eggs
3 Egg Whites
1 T. Half N Half
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 2:
30G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
4 oz. Albacore
2 C. Romaine
1 C. Chopped Celery
3 Fish Oil
1 T. ACV
1 T. Red Wine Vinegar

Meal 4:
3.5 oz Chicken
1 C. Broccoli
3 Fish Oil

Meal 5:
30G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Protein: 151
Carb: 26
Fat: 39


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2003)

*Arms 8/10/03*

4 Sets VBar Pressdown:  110x8, 120x6 + 80x6, 120x6 + 90x6, 100x12
4 Sets DB Overhead Ext:  45x8, 40x6 + 30x6, 40x6 + 30x6, 35x12
4 Sets 1 Arm RG Cable Press:  20x12, 25x12, 30x10, 30x10
4 Sets Standing EZ Bar Curl:  30x15, 40x12, 40x12, 50x10
3 Sets 1 Arm Cable Curl:  30x12, 30x12, 30x12
3 Sets 1 Arm DB Concentration Curls:  15x12, 17.5x12, 20x12


----------



## Freeman (Aug 10, 2003)

lookin' good darlin'


----------



## lina (Aug 10, 2003)

Hey Jodi,

Great progress in about a week+ !!

How much carbs (including veggies) do you eat on NO carb days?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks Mark 

Hey Lina, I don't take any carbs in other than veggies on no carb days so its quite low.  Usually ranges from 15-25G   and you feel it too but the Leptigen has been a saviour, I'm never hungry


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 10, 2003)

Man I have dont that low before.  The feeling is not good.


----------



## lina (Aug 10, 2003)

I need to get some of that stuff!

...first I need to read up on it....!!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 10, 2003)

Yea...me too.  But not for another month or so.  Depending where I stand after my surgery on Friday.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Measurements taken morning after *High Carb Day*
> 
> Measurements..................................7/31................8/10
> ...



Mighty impressive results indeed.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Measurements taken morning after *High Carb Day*
> 
> Measurements..................................7/31................8/10
> ...




Are these measurements, say, for like your arms, thighs, calves, etc. taken while flexing?  I'm justg curious how this measuring thing works


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks to you TP 

Freeman, NONE of those measurements are done flexing.


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 11, 2003)

Hows the comp prep coming Jodi #1?  Are you ready for the pom pom section or what?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2003)

Its going good Jodi!  I'm seeing progress 

TP - Can I have Shark and Swordfish, I bought some today cuz it was on sale and I didn't even check with you.  I don't see why not but I though I check.


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 11, 2003)

I cant wait to see you in person!  I am SOOOO going to make a spectacle.  Just wait


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JB_427 *_
> I cant wait to see you in person!  I am SOOOO going to make a spectacle.  Just wait


 I think not! 

Remember I can probably kick your ass.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 11, 2003)

rarrr!  Catfight!!!


----------



## Freeman (Aug 11, 2003)

when's this contest again???? and where is it?  I need to take a trip, maybe I'll come join your rooting section.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2003)

Sure come on up. Sept. 28th


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 11, 2003)

Damn...wish I could come.  Unfortunatly I will be at school.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2003)

*Low Carb Day 8/11/03*

Meal 1:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil
1/2 C. Oats
1 Clementine

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chicken
2 Celery Stalks
3 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
3.25 oz Albacore
3 C. Romaine
3 Fish Oil
2 T. ACV
1/2 C. Fiber One
1 Clementine

Meal 4:
1 oz. Cod
2.25 oz. Chicken
3 Fish Oil

Meal 5:  I worked late and didnt' have enough meals so I upped the P here
4 oz. Sirloin
2 Egg Whites
2/3 C. Brown Rice
1 C. Green Beans
3 Fish Oil
1 Clementine

Protein: 147
Carb: 140
Fat: 38


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2003)

*Chest Workout*

3 Sets External Rotations:  5x15, 5x15, 5x15
3 Sets Low Incline DB Press:  30x12, 35x12, 40x12
3 Sets High Incline DB Press:  30x10, 30x10, 30x10
3 Sets Cable Fly:  30x12, 40x12, 40x10
3 SEts Chest Press:  40x12, 40x12, 40x10
3 Sets External Rotations:  5x15, 5x15, 5x15

Worked on the ball again:  3 Mins. kneeling on ball passing 5lb hand to hand.  I did this about 6 times


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 11, 2003)

KICK ASS JODI!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2003)

Jodi, you are giving some of my clients a real run for there money with that ball work.....way to go.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Its going good Jodi!  I'm seeing progress
> 
> TP - Can I have Shark and Swordfish, I bought some today cuz it was on sale and I didn't even check with you.  I don't see why not but I though I check.



Yes.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks TP!    I'm having me some shark tonight 

Thanks Funky, its fun


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm very hungry today despite the 2 doses of Leptigen I've already had.

This has to be the first signs of hunger I've had since I started and OMFG they are bad.  Weird thing is that I upped my dose yesterday to 4T. a day.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 12, 2003)

Sweety...Eat.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2003)

I am eating, trust me I'm eating what I'm suppose to be eating


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 12, 2003)

Cool.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 12, 2003)

you should eat a big slice of banana cream pie, or peanut butter and chocolate cheesecake...or a pb, banana, honey sandwich...or key lime pie...or a big brownie obsession from Friday's..mmmmm


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2003)

No thanks!  I'm not craving anything but I'm just FUCKING HUNGRY!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 12, 2003)

Freeman stop giving people ideas.  We are all dieting! lol.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 12, 2003)

haha, I gotta test my girl's will power!  reverse psychology


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 12, 2003)

Yea.  I know she has conrtol.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2003)

eerrrr ok? 

I never claimed to have self control and will power, that would be the Leptigen


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 12, 2003)

lol.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 12, 2003)

Jodi have an extra dose of LG 45 min before your next meal.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2003)

Will do 5 T. today


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Its going good Jodi!  I'm seeing progress
> 
> TP - Can I have Shark and Swordfish, I bought some today cuz it was on sale and I didn't even check with you.  I don't see why not but I though I check.



Glad you said ok TP because I made cajun shark tonight and it was so good.    Its on sale for $1.99 pound, I'm going to go buy more.  Thats cheaper than chicken and its sooooooooooo yummmyyyy!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2003)

*No Carb Day*

Meal 1:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil
1 T. Half N Half

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chicken
2 Celery Stalks
3 Fish Oil
1 T. Half N Half

Meal 3:
3.25 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romaine
1 T. AVC
1 T. Red Wine Vinegar
3 Fish Oil

Meal 4:
2 Whole Eggs
4 Egg Whites

Meal 5:
4.25 oz. Shark
1 C. Broccoli

Meal 6:
25G. Protein
3 Fish Oil

Protein: 152
Carb: 17
Fat: 38


----------



## Freeman (Aug 12, 2003)

Hey Jodi, just wondering...Splenda is okay on a cut, right?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2003)

Yes it is


----------



## Freeman (Aug 12, 2003)

thank god!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2003)

How much Leptigen did you take per day when you first started it???  Are you still on it???


----------



## Jodi (Aug 13, 2003)

Hi B,
I started with 3 T. a day now I'm up to 4 T and yesterday I did 5 T. and it saved my ass cuz I was starving yesterday.  Good thing I took that extra dose they had pizza at work and I was able to resist and didn't even crave it.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 13, 2003)

Good Job!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Hi B,
> I started with 3 T. a day now I'm up to 4 T and yesterday I did 5 T. and it saved my ass cuz I was starving yesterday.  Good thing I took that extra dose they had pizza at work and I was able to resist and didn't even crave it.


T = tablespoon, right?

I need to up mine then.  What are you putting it in to get it down?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 13, 2003)

Yes T - Tablespoon.  The labeling is wrong on the canister and they may or may not send you an email stating so.

I'm mixing mine with potent Lemonade Crystal Light 

Funny I had some crystal light without leptigen last night and it didn't taste right.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 13, 2003)

*High Carb Day*

Meal 1:
25G Protein
Steel Cut Oats
Fiber One
1 Clementine
3 Fish Oil

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chicken
2 Celery Stalks
3 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
3.25 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romaine
1 T. ACV
1 T. Red Wine Vinegar
3 Fish Oil
All Bran
1 Clementine

Meal 4:
4.25 oz. Shark
1 Sweet Potato
All Bran
3 Fish Oil
1 Clementine

Meal 5:
4 oz. Ground Sirloin
1 C. Green Beans
Brown Rice
All Bran
1 Clementine

Meal 6:
25G Protein
1 tsp. Decaf Instant Coffee
3 Fish Oil

Only 3 T. Leptigen today


----------



## Jodi (Aug 13, 2003)

*Legs & Abs 8/13/03*

Each set was continuous 

Set 1
3 Sets Inner Leg Squat: 35x20, 35x20, 35x20
3 Sets High Step Ups, 20 reps per leg: 10x20, 10x20, 10x20
3 Sets Swiss Ball Crunch: BWx30, BWx30, BWx30
3 Sets Swiss Ball Balance passing 10lbs:  1.5 mins, 2 mins, 1.5 mins.

Set 2
4 Sets BB Squats: BBx25, BBx25, BBx25, BBx25
4 Sets BB Good Mornings: BBx25, BBx25, BBx25
4 Sets Decline Crunch: BWx30, BWx30, BWx30, BWx30
4 Sets Bench Tucks: BWx30, BWx30, BWx30, BWx30

Set 3
3 Sets Abductor Machine: 70x20, 70x20, 70x20
3 Sets Adductor Machine: 70x20, 80x20, 80x20
3 Sets Reverse Crunch: BWx30, BWx30, BWx30
3 sets Bicycle Tucks: BWx30, BWx30, BWx30


----------



## Jodi (Aug 14, 2003)

Today is going to be a hungry day and I have only 1 dose left of Leptigen with me and that has to last me for another 5 hours


----------



## Jenny (Aug 14, 2003)

Aww Jodi, don't be cranky  (says the crankmaster herself  ) I know you can do it, cause you're superwoman


----------



## Jodi (Aug 14, 2003)

Superwomen??  Definately not however I am very cranky today.  Not enough sleep


----------



## ZECH (Aug 14, 2003)

Looking good Jodi! Keep it up. What the hell is a Clementine


----------



## Jodi (Aug 14, 2003)

There little oranges.  Your from the south and you never heard of clementine


----------



## Jodi (Aug 14, 2003)

*No Carb Day 8/14/03*

Meal 1:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chicken
2 Celery Stalks
3 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
3.25 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romaine
3 Fish Oil
2 T. ACV

Meal 4:
2 Whole Eggs
4 Egg Whites

Meal 5:
4 oz. Ground Sirloin
2 Egg Whites
3 Fish Oil
1 C. Green Beans

Protein: 135 
Carb: 22
Fat: 35


----------



## Jodi (Aug 14, 2003)

*Shoulders 8/14/03*

3 Sets Reverse Pec Deck: 55x12, 55x12, 55x10
3 Sets Facing Incline Laterals: 17.5x6, 17.5x6, 17.5x6
4 Sets DB Presses: 20x12, 25x12, 30x12, 30x8 (personal best )

3 Sets DB Lateral Ladders:
_Set 1_ 10x4 + 12.5x4 + 15x4 + 12.5x4 + 10x4
_Set 2_ 5x3 + 7.5x3 + 10x3 + 12.5x3 + 10x3 + 7.5x3 + 5x3
_Set 3_ 7.5x3 + 10x3 + 12.5x3 + 15x3 + 12.5x3 + 10x3 + 7.5x3

3 Sets DB Front Raise: 15x12, 15x12, 15x12
5 Sets 1 Arm Tri Ext: 12.5x15, 12.5x15, 12.5x15, 12.5x15, 12.5x15
6 Sets External Rotations: 5x15, 5x15, 5x15, 5x15, 5x15, 5x15


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

great workout Jodi. 
looks like your on your way to a great show


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

I am amazed how much weight you put up jodi it is awesome


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2003)

Thanks J'Bo & SS!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> There little oranges.  Your from the south and you never heard of clementine


Nope! Will have to keep my eye out for them.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2003)

This is how you buy them


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

oh those are so good, i love those


----------



## ZECH (Aug 15, 2003)

LMAO! Oh my darling Clementine!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> LMAO! Oh my darling Clementine!


Yeah and they are grown down in your neck of the woods silly


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi Jodi!
Wanted to pop in and say that I love clementines! and let you know that your journal is a good inspiration to me. Your workouts rock   !!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi right back at cha'


----------



## ZECH (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yeah and they are grown down in your neck of the woods silly


Still never seen them or heard of them


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I think not!
> 
> Remember I can probably kick your ass.



Dont threaten me missy. Now Im REALLY GOING TO BRING THE MARCHING BAND!!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2003)

I'm warning you!


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 15, 2003)

AND THE THE BULLHORN!!!! I may even bring the high school cheerleaders.

You done fucked up now!!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2003)

*Low Carb Day 8/15/03*

Meal 1:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil
1/2 C. Oats
1 Clementine
1 T. Half N Half

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chicken
1 Sm. Cucumber
3 Fish Oil
1 T. Half N Half

Meal 3:
3.25 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romaine
3 Fish Oil
2 T. ACV
2/3 C. All Bran
10 Strawberries

Meal 4:
4.5 oz. Cod
3 Fish Oil

Meal 5:
4 oz. Ground Sirloin
2/3 C. Brown Rice
1 C. Green Beans
3 Fish Oil
1 Egg White
9 Strawberries

I know I missed another meal.......Due to the fucking wblast virus and the power outages I've been soooo busy at work 

Protein: 146
Carb: 140
Fat: 38


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2003)

I had a killer back workout today to.  I made another personal best.  I'm on a fucking roll!  

I will post my workout soon!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 15, 2003)

Fucking A!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2003)

*Back Workout 8/15/03*

3 Sets Hammer Pulldowns:  140x12, 140x12, 140x12 (personal best)
3 Sets PG Pulldown:  105x12, 105x110, 105x8 

*Superset*
3 Sets VBar Row:  105x12, 105x12, 105x12
3 Sets One Arm Hammer Row:  45x12, 55x12, 60x12

3 Sets RG Bent over BB Row:  90x12, 100x10, 100x10
3 Sets TBar Row:  55x12, 60x10, 60x8
3 Sets Lower Back Machine:  110x12, 115x12, 120x12


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2003)

*No Carb Day 8/16/03*

Meal 1:
3 Whole Eggs
3 Egg Whites
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 2:
30G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
4 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romain
2 T. ACV
3 Fish Oil

Meal 4:
4.5 oz. Ground Turkey
1 C. Green Beans
3 Fish Oil

Meal 5:
30G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Protein: 151
Carb:26
Fat: 35


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2003)

Woke up and felt like shit today.  Head spinning, dizzy major headache, just totally out of it.  I slept 12 hours which is unusally long for me and wanted to sleep more.  So I took some Leptigen, and went back to bed.  I finally got my ass up but still felt yucky.  I don't know how to explain it, almost like a hang over but without the tummy aches.  Today was High Carb day which I managed except I didn't eat enough today.  As a matter of fact I'm only eating my 3rd meal and last meal right now.  I did get my ass the gym but it was a shitty workout and I didn't want to be there.  I went tanning and fell asleep in the bed   I've been laying around all day since the gym watching TV and I still feel like shit. 

Meal 1:
2 Whole Eggs
3 Egg Whites
1 C. Oats
1 Clementine
1 T. Half N Half

Meal 2:
4 oz. Alabacore
3 C. Romaine
3 Fish Oil
2 T. ACV
1 Med. Sweet Potato
All Bran
1 Clementine

Meal 3:
4.5 oz. Ground Turkey
Couple Bites of chicken
1 C. Brown Rice
1 C. Green Beans
All Bran
1 Clementine
3 Fish Oil

Only 3.5 L. Water Today but I did take 5 T. of LG because of the lack of food


----------



## Freeman (Aug 17, 2003)

I woke up feeling shitty today too.  I had an awful headache and it only got worse as the day went on..I still have it actually and no advil seems to help.  They sent me home from work cuz I was so out of it and thought I was gonna puke.  Anyways, I know what you feel like today..I"m only having 4 meals, 2 being shakes...it sucks big time...luckily I was off from the gym today..hopefully I feel good enough to do back tomorrow..so I know how you feel..hang in there and keep up the good work...

ps - god I want a bowl of soup


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Woke up and felt like shit today.  Head spinning, dizzy major headache, just totally out of it.  I slept 12 hours which is unusally long for me and wanted to sleep more.  So I took some Leptigen, and went back to bed.  I finally got my ass up but still felt yucky.  I don't know how to explain it, almost like a hang over but without the tummy aches.  Today was High Carb day which I managed except I didn't eat enough today.  As a matter of fact I'm only eating my 3rd meal and last meal right now.  I did get my ass the gym but it was a shitty workout and I didn't want to be there.  I went tanning and fell asleep in the bed   I've been laying around all day since the gym watching TV and I still feel like shit.


you all right jodi? I hope you'll feel fresh tomorrow!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2003)

Thanks Mark and Sara.  

Well I still feel like shit.  All the sleep yesterday didn't help me for last night either.  I only got 3 hours of sleep before I had to get up for work and now not only do I feel crappy and drained and major hangover feeling, now I'm even more tired.   Oh and top it off I'm fucking bloated and I HATE feeling bloated more than anything  

I just want to go back to bed 

I forgot to post my shitty ass arm workout from yesterday so I'll do that next.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2003)

*Arms & Abs 8/17/03*

4 Sets VBar Pressdowns:  110x8, 120x6 + 90x6, 120x6 + 90x6, 100x12
4 Sets DB Overhead Ext:  45x8, 40x6 + 35x6, 40x6 + 35x6, 35x12
4 Sets 1 Arm RG Cable Press:  25x12, 30x12, 35x12, 35x12
3 Sets 1 Arm Cross Body Cable Curl:  20x12, 30x12, 30x12
3 Sets Incline DB Curl:  17.5x12, 17.5x12, 17.5x10
3 Sets Hammer Curls:  20x12, 20x12, 20x10

3 Sets Decline Crunch:  30, 30, 30
3 Sets Straight Leg Raise:  30, 30, 30
3 Sets Planks: 1.5 min hold, 1 min, 1 min

3 Sets Swiss Ball Balancing:  2 min. intervals passing 10 pounds


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

all i can tell you Jodi is that you will feel better soon...such is the life of a dieting competitor


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2003)

don't worry about it sweetie, you'll feel better very soon !


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 18, 2003)

You may be coming down with something, hopefully you will fight it off quickly.

Up your Vit C and Zinc.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2003)

Me too 

I have this great stuff called Defense Plus by Nutribiotics that DP told me about a long time ago.  It kicks ass and usually within 2 days I feel almost 100% better after taking them.  I started today so hopefully within a day or 2 this will be gone whatever it is


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 18, 2003)

Hang in there.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 18, 2003)

Is Defense Plus sold exclusively in health food stores?  or is it also in regular grocery stores as well...I may need some of that.  I  feel tons better today, but I constantly feel like I might start getting sickly feeling again...it sucks   I know how you feel hun.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2003)

what are planks??

getting better on the ball!!!  Haave you tried standing on it yet??  Or at least getting one foot and one knee on it?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2003)

Mark you can get it at your natural food store   Potent stuff and really helps with everything.  I had a sinus infection last summer and without antibiotics I took this stuff for 3 days and it was gone.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2003)

Funky, I haven't tried standing on it yet.  Too afraid 

this is a plank


----------



## Freeman (Aug 18, 2003)

I've done planks before...just be careful not to strain your back or something..they used to hurt my lower back if I did them too long


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

lol  those things rock especially when in a super or tri set  LOL


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2003)

I didn't superset them, I just held there for about 1.5 instead.  I never did them before and it was quite boring actually.  

I even had one of the trainers check to make sure I was doing it right and he said I was.    are you suppose to feel it in your abs?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

OMG try it in a superset and you will want to hurl...............


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2003)

try to suck in your abs as tight as possible on the planks...also, make sure you are maintaining good spinal alighnment.  this exercise is great for core stabalization.  You can also raise up one leg and point your toe and hold that...then it puts a greater demand on equallibrium because you have to solve for a smaller base of support.  try doing 4 sets, 2 sets on each leg and try and hold for 90-120 sec.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2003)

I did suck it in and tighten my abs.  I don't these really bored me.  I think I'll stick with something I can feel like decline crunches and jack knives.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

what are jack knives??


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2003)

Yeah, I hate planks also......what are jack knifes????They are probably something i already do but just have a different name for.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2003)

Jack-Knifes 

I add a weight on my chest.  I also love V-Ups


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2003)

oh yeah, those a good exercises.  How are the competition abs lookin'??


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 18, 2003)

do you do the jack-knifes off the end of a bench?  i like them that way.  hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 18, 2003)

Hey guys...I do decline crunches, leg raises, reg. crunches, rope crunches, and standing side bends....are these okay?  of course, I mix it up and do some on one day, other on the other...never all at once..


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2003)

Funky, I can see the top 2 thats about it so far 

Thanks NG, I am actually feeling quite a bit better.  That Defense plus is kicking in


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2003)

the jack knifes off the end of the bench are okay if done properly but mustly i see people just working their hip flexors when they do that.  you have to make sure you are gettng a sufficient posterior tilt inoreder to contract the rectus abdominus properly.

Jodi, 4 more to go...lol


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2003)

Funky, I think I'm one of those people that if I get lean enough I might have 8 actually.  I can feel all 8 

Mark those are good but try some new stuff everytime.  Thats what I do.  I throw in a new ab exercise each time.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2003)

*No Carb Day 8/18/03*

Meal 1:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil
1 T. Half N Half

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chicken
1 sm. Cucumber
3 Fish Oil
1 T. Half N Half

Meal 3:
3.25 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romaine
3 Fish Oil

Meal 4:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Meal 5:
2 oz. Ground Turkey
2 oz. Ground Sirloin
1 C. Green Beans
Forgot the fish oil 

Meal 6:
2 Whole Eggs
4 Egg Whites

Protein: 153
Carb: 24
Fat: 38


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2003)

actaually no one has "eight"  The rectus abdominus is one muscle and it is seperated down the center by the linea alba, i can't remember what the seperations that run horizontal are called.  Anyway the other two "abs" that show on some people are not part of the rectus abdominus they are something different.  I can't remember which muscles they are but the are muscles of respiration that are showing (for some reason I want to say transverse abdominus....can't you tell that i am to lazy to go and look in the old anatomy book?).  You have to be really lean to see those two muscles, that would be impressive if you can get that kind of conditioning.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2003)

Ummm, Ok but I feel them. 

I would love to learn more about this stuff, I thought about taking PT Cert just don'thave the money for it right now.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2003)

most pt certs don't really talk about any of this stuff.  Really I have to say that I learned everything I know about biomechanics, motor learning and kineseology from hanging out at the gym and talking with the other trainers there.  Most of those guys are strength and conditioning coaches or olympic lifters so they have taught me tons about this stuff.  I have never really used anything from my pt certification....lol.....But it is good to have if you want to get a job.....you would make a great trainer.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2003)

*Chest Workout 8/18/03*

5 Sets Flat DB Press:  25x12, 30x12, 35x12, 40x12, 45x12 
4 Sets Incline Bench:  65x12, 75x11, 85x7
3 Sets Swiss Ball Flys:  20x12, 25x12, 25x12
4 Sets Incline Hammer Press:  75x12, 80x12, 85x12, 90x12
4 Sets Seated Cable Flys:  45x12, 45x9, 45x7, 40x8
3 Sets External Rotations:  5x15, 5x15, 5x15


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> most pt certs don't really talk about any of this stuff.  Really I have to say that I learned everything I know about biomechanics, motor learning and kineseology from hanging out at the gym and talking with the other trainers there.  Most of those guys are strength and conditioning coaches or olympic lifters so they have taught me tons about this stuff.  I have never really used anything from my pt certification....lol.....But it is good to have if you want to get a job.....you would make a great trainer.


Thanks, it would be alot of fun.  

Although come to think of it I can't find anything more fun than computer networking.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2003)

> Although come to think of it I can't find anything more fun than computer networking.



   


I'm not even going to touch that one


----------



## ZECH (Aug 19, 2003)

Jodi.......................MUST GET A LIFE! j/k


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

hey Jodi, you are kicking ass babe


----------



## Jodi (Aug 19, 2003)

*Low Carb Day 8/19/03*

Meal 1:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil
2/3 C. Brown Rice
1 Clementine
1 T. Half N Half

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chicken
1 sm. Cucumber
3 Fish Oil
1 T. Half N Half

Meal 3:
3.25 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romaine
2 T. ACV
3 Fish Oil
2/3 C. All Bran
1 Clementine

Meal 4:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Meal 5:
2 Whole Eggs
3 Egg Whites
1/2 C. Oats
1 Clementine

Meal 6:
4 oz. Cod
1 C. Broccoli
3 Fish Oil

Protein: 164
Carb: 144
Fat: 40


----------



## Jodi (Aug 19, 2003)

Leg Workout 8/19/03

Superset
3 Sets BB Squats: 95x20, 95x20, 95x20
3 Sets Backwards Lunges: 20x20, 20x20, 20x20

Superset
3 Sets Leg Ext: 55x20, 55x20, 55x20
3 Sets Lying Leg Curls: 55x20, 55x20, 55x13 + 50x7

Superset
3 Sets Inner Leg Squat: 35x20, 35x20, 35x20
3 Sets BB SLDL: BBx20, BBx20, BBx20


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 19, 2003)

Hey Jodi!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 19, 2003)

Sheesh, no wonder you and your whole family are sick.  Your immune system is so weak, that your diet even caused your whole family to get sick before you did.

Very selfish of you.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 19, 2003)

Yeah, well its all your fault you know.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2003)

> 3 Sets Backwards Lunges: 20x20, 20x20, 20x20


 

try doing walking lunges backwards it is really tough.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 19, 2003)

I bet they are.  Never tried walking lunges backwards but I will next time


----------



## naturalguy (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Sheesh, no wonder you and your whole family are sick.  Your immune system is so weak, that your diet even caused your whole family to get sick before you did.
> 
> Very selfish of you.



I think it was the low carbs and/or the 20 reps on the leg exercises.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 19, 2003)

Cool.  I am off the hook then, since I didn't proscribe the workouts.  Jodi, please tell your family it wasn't my fault.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturalguy *_
> I think it was the low carbs and/or the 20 reps on the leg exercises.


What's wrong with my workout?  Do you know why I do high reps?

Nope TP, I've already blamed you, deal with it.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Do you know why I do high reps?


----------



## Freeman (Aug 20, 2003)

Because she likes them!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 20, 2003)

Duh!!!!!!!  I know you guys know at least if you read my journals you'd know.  Quad Shrink


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 20, 2003)

I know.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I bet they are.  Never tried walking lunges backwards but I will next time



I LOVE walking lunges backwards... great bootie workout!!!

Hi Jodi


----------



## naturalguy (Aug 20, 2003)

Why do you do 20 reps?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

read her journal!!!!  like half a page above you will find the answer


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 20, 2003)

pppsssttt


----------



## Jodi (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> pppsssttt


  Nice chatting with ya!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 20, 2003)

you bet ...


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2003)

LMAO!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> LMAO!


LOL!  No Stacey, we spoke on the phone today.

BTW NT - you have a very sexy voice!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 20, 2003)

OK NT. What does she sound like Same or yankee accent? lol!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> OK NT. What does she sound like Same or yankee accent? lol!


  I have a slight accent.  I don't think its that bad


----------



## Jodi (Aug 20, 2003)

*No Carb Day 8/20/03*

Meal 1:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil
1 T. Half N Half

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chicken
1 C. Broccoli
3 Fish Oil
1 T. Half N Half

Meal 3:
3.25 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romaine
3 Fish Oil
2 T. ACV

Meal 4:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Meal 5:
2 oz. Ground Sirloin
2 oz. Ground Turkey
1 C. Green Beans
3 Fish Oil

Meal 6:
2 Whole Eggs
4 Egg Whites

Protein: 154
Carb: 21
Fat: 39


----------



## naturalguy (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> read her journal!!!!  like half a page above you will find the answer




Still can't find it and still wondering why Jodi does 20 reps per set on legs.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

ha ha ok, for quad shrinkage


----------



## naturalguy (Aug 20, 2003)

if you are serious...........that's about all it is good for.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturalguy *_
> Still can't find it and still wondering why Jodi does 20 reps per set on legs.


Ok, this past winter during a bulk and the beginning of a cut I went all out and freaked on my legs in hopes to add mass.  I was squatting 225 pounds, leg pressing close to 600 pounds for 8-10 reps.  Well needless to say my quads got freaking HUGE and I mean HUGE for my body.  Well they were no longer proportionate to my body.  So, in April, I started a long term process of shrinking them to a normal size but keep definition and muscle and hopes that they don't turn to fat.  My 20 rep workouts have been very successful and my legs are back down to a normal 21" again and still very muscular.


----------



## naturalguy (Aug 21, 2003)

that makes sense.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I have a slight accent.  I don't think its that bad


I didn't say anything was wrong with it!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 21, 2003)

Well NT didn't answer so I guess you will just have to wait and find out when you come out to Vegas!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> LOL!  No Stacey, we spoke on the phone today.
> 
> BTW NT - you have a very sexy voice!



OH My bad!! LOL
 

Lmao!!


----------



## KittyCat (Aug 21, 2003)

*carb Cycling*

I am really looking forward ot the results of TP's diet, I know you will do well Jodi!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 21, 2003)

Full article should be available soon.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 21, 2003)

Thanks KittyCat! 

Yes TP's plan Rocks


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

Jodi how soon did you see results, just curious???  I would go through all fifteen pages but work is kinda busy  LOL


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 21, 2003)

Its an eating plan.  You should see results weekly.

Jodi, I'll likely have a draft for your review after the weekend.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 21, 2003)

hey jodi...i know TP has you on a different schedule than i am since you're precontest.

mine is: no high low (repeat)  and I'm not going to mess with it anytime soon.  but just for reference - what is yours?  has it changed at all since you started?  thanks!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 21, 2003)

We have not tweaked hers.  She is moving along as well as planned, if not more so.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 21, 2003)

so what schedule does she use?  again - i promise i know it doesn't apply to me right now.  just curious.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Its an eating plan.  You should see results weekly.
> 
> Jodi, I'll likely have a draft for your review after the weekend.


  What date is your article coming out?

NG - High, No, Low, No


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

SORRY TP, I just haven't had a eating plan work like it is suppossed to so I was curious so hers is working and was curious, just wanting to know.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 21, 2003)

First or second week of September.  Need to get it wrapped up by next week.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 21, 2003)

*High Carb Day 8/21/03*

Meal 1:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil
Over a C. Brown Rice
1 Nectarine

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chicken
3 Fish Oil
1 C. Broccoli
Lots of All Bran
Clementine

Meal 3:
3.25 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romaine
3 Fish Oil
2 T. ACV

Meal 4: Made Pancakes
2 Whole Eggs
3 Egg Whites
Oats
Baking Soda
Baking Powder
Vanilla Extract
1 Plum

Meal 5:
3 oz. Cod
1 oz. Chicken
1 C. Broccoli
1 Lg. Sweet Potato
Some All Bran
1 Clementine

Meal 6:
25G. Protein
3 Fish Oil


----------



## Jodi (Aug 21, 2003)

*Shoulders 8/21/03*

3 Sets Reverse Pec Deck:  55x12, 55x12, 55x10
3 Sets Bent over Laterals:  17.5x6, 17.5x6, 17.5x6

*Superset*
3 sets DB Laterals:  15x12, 12.5x12 + 10x10, 10x12 + 7.5x10 + 5x8
3 Sets Front Raise:  15x12, 12.5x12 + 10x10, 10x12 + 7.5x10 + 5x8

3 Sets 2 Arm Cable Shoulder Press:  30x12, 40x12, 40x10
5 Sets 1 Arm Tri Ext:  10x15, 10x15, 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
6 Sets External Rotations:  5x15, 5x15, 5x15, 5x15, 5x15, 5x15


----------



## Jodi (Aug 22, 2003)

Day after high carb day is always the worst for hunger and being bloated


----------



## Freeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Oh, but it will all be over soon.  Competition is right around the corner.  Keep it up!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 22, 2003)

I feel fine, I just feel like a balloon today and I'm holding tons of water


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 22, 2003)

Good.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 22, 2003)

Good that she feels fine or good that she feels like a balloon?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 22, 2003)

Both.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 22, 2003)

Gee thanks!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 22, 2003)

morning Jodi!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 22, 2003)

Goodmorning NT!  Hey you have read back a few pages.  You were being beckoned.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> LOL!  No Stacey, we spoke on the phone today.
> 
> *BTW NT - you have a very sexy voice!*



I can see we're going to get along just fine.   

thanks :blush:

DG ... I did hear a slight accent at times, but only slightly.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I can see we're going to get along just fine.
> 
> thanks :blush:
> ...


  Yes we will and we are gonna have a killer time in Vegas


----------



## butterfly (Aug 22, 2003)

I sure hope we can both get over the bloatedness before Vegas!!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I sure hope we can both get over the bloatedness before Vegas!!!


We will!  

I think the guesstimate 300G of carbs I ate yesterday might have something to do with me bloated today. 

Leptigan has arrived  

Thank god, I only have about 2 T. left and I almost thought I was gonna have to make it through the weekend without it.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 22, 2003)

*No Carb Day 8/22/03*

Meal 1:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil
1 T. Half N Half

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chicken
1 C. Broccoli
3 Fish Oil
1 T. Half N Half

Meal 3:
3.25 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romaine
3 T. ACV
3 Fish Oil

Meal 4:
4 oz. Ground Sirloin

Meal 5:
3 oz. Ground Sirloin
1 oz. Ground Turkey
1 C. Green Beans
3 Fish Oil

Meal 6:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Protein: 150
Carb: 19
Fat: 36


----------



## Jodi (Aug 22, 2003)

*Back Workout 8/22/03*

3 Sets Hammer Pulldown:  110x12, 130x12, 140x12
3 Sets Rope Pressdown:  70x12, 70x12, 70x11
3 Sets VBar Row:  105x12, 105x12, 105x12

*Superset*
3 Sets 1 Arm High Pull:  50x12, 60x12, 60x12
3 Sets 1 Arm Low Pull:  40x12, 50x12, 50x12

3 Sets Straight Arm Pulldown:  70x12, 80x10, 80x8
3 Sets Hypers:  BWx12, 10x12, 25x12


----------



## Jodi (Aug 23, 2003)

*Low Carb Day 8/23/03*

Meal 1:
2 Whole Eggs
3 Egg White
Baking Soda
Baking Powder
Vanilla Extract
1/2 C. Oats
1 Nectarine
1 T. Half N Half

Meal 2:
3.25 oz Albacore
3 C. Romaine
2 T. ACV
3 Fish Oil
3/4 C. All Bran
1 Plum

Meal 3:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Meal 4:
4 oz. Ground Sirloin
1 C. Green Beans
3/4 C. Brown Rice
3 Fish Oil
1 Plum

Meal 5
3 oz. Chicken
2 Celery Stalks
3 Fish Oil

Meal 6:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Protein: 162
Carb: 139
Fat: 45


----------



## Freeman (Aug 23, 2003)

MMmmmmm, I just came from Outback.  I love steak and bloomin' onions.

How ya doing hun?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 23, 2003)

Bloomin Onion is a fat bomb.  Tried it once.  I was disgusted.  Everything eles was great though.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 23, 2003)

Hey to you both.

Blooming onion rocks but I like their cheese fries better


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 23, 2003)

Hey Jodi!!!!  Yeah I agree with you on cheese fries but I like em with chili 2.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2003)

I went to outback last sunday.....I had a 12oz steak, a salad and 2 sweetpotatos with sourcream and butter,


----------



## Jodi (Aug 23, 2003)

*Arm & Abs 8/22/03*

4 Sets VBar Pressdown:  100x12, 120x6 + 90x6, 120x6 + 90x6, 100x12
4 Sets DB Overhead Ext:  45x12, 40x6 + 30x6, 40x6 + 30x6, 35x12
4 Sets 1 Arm RG Cable Press:  20x12, 25x12, 30x12, 30x12
4 Sets Hammer Curls:  15x12, 17.5x12, 20x12, 25x7
4 Sets 21's:  15x21, 15x21, 15x21, 15x21
4 Sets Hercules Curls:  20x12, 25x12, 30x12, 30x12

3 Sets Swiss Ball Crunch: 30
3 Sets Cable Crunch: 10x30
3 Sets Bicycle Tucks:  30
3 Sets Seated Twists: 30


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2003)

what are hecules curls??


----------



## Jodi (Aug 23, 2003)

High Cable Bicep Curls - 2 Arms, like your posing a double bi


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2003)

Oh, i love those.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 23, 2003)

just make sure you don't go too heavy and have shitty form...keep those elbows from coming in.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 23, 2003)

I do, sometimes I think I am doing them wrong though because I can do 30lbs on each stack and that seems high


----------



## Freeman (Aug 24, 2003)

That's probably right for you.  You're pretty strong girl.  I usually do them with 50lbs per side.


----------



## Pat (Aug 25, 2003)

*thanks*

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I do, sometimes I think I am doing them wrong though because I can do 30lbs on each stack and that seems high



30 lbs sound right for you Jodi...i do 30 as well...its a great stabilizing exercise and once in a while i throw them in as well.


----------



## Pat (Aug 25, 2003)

Hello, J'Bo


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 25, 2003)

Its all relative.  On one machine you may do 30, on another 50, and yet another 10.  It depends on the machine, the number of pulleys the cable goes through, etc.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2003)

Yeah this one is a dual pulley and I know that tends to lighten the load a bit.  Thats ok makes me feel strong


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 25, 2003)

My point is, simply, don't worry about it.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Blooming onion rocks but I like their cheese fries better



shrimp on the barbie! Yeah baby!


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 25, 2003)

Jodi #1, just to let you know - I have the marching band rehearsing.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 25, 2003)

Good afternoon miss Jodi!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey NT   How's it going?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 25, 2003)

excellent thanks, and your fine self, how is it going?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2003)

Its going quite well thank you. TP says I'm doing fine and on track but its just around the corner so I would be lying if I said I wasn't scared.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 25, 2003)

as well you should be ... I think we'd worry if you weren't a little scared, but you'll do great!  Is there going to be someone to take pictures?  If you don't post them, you'll have to bring them to Vegas for us to see!


----------



## Freeman (Aug 25, 2003)

She better freakin' post them!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2003)

Depends on how I look   There will be pictures whether I post them or not is a different story


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 25, 2003)

ok ... 'how I look'   Whatever!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2003)

Well I don't know how I'm gonna look.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 25, 2003)

how about.....great?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> how about.....great?



uh yeah! 

you look great now!

btw Jodi ... we (Trisha and I) purchased our tickets to the halloween party on the 25th of October in Vegas.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2003)

Cool how much were they?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 25, 2003)

it came out to 138 for the two ... here is the ph # I called 1 888 234 2334

now we're forced to come up with a couple of cool costumes.  We're going to another halloween party the Friday after we get back ... it's a big one as well.  A local rock station holds several big parties each year ... I think this is one of the best attended - maybe 3000 people!    Parties on ...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2003)

OMG  - what does that include?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 25, 2003)

entrance in ...   ... giving us the opportunity to party with 5000 nearly naked people ...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2003)

I think I might need to pass on that.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 25, 2003)

ok ... I think Studio 54 is the bar of the night plus the Olympia finals!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2003)

So I hate cardio.  I mean I really hate cardio and worse than cardio, I hate HIIT.   But TP has instructed 2 20 mins. HIIT per week so I have no choice.

I refuse to use those stupid cadio machines, I can't run anymore cuz of my knee and shin splints and I just hate cardio.

However, the only thing I like is my bike and I LOVE my bike.  I look forward to going out riding and really enjoy it.  Unfortunately doing HIIT on a Mt. Bike is not easy and the last thing I want to do is ruin the one cardio thing I like by trying HIIT on it.  The other think I like/tolerate is Spinning, it doesn't come close to my bike but with the right music and with my eyes closed I make it so where I do enjoy it.  

So, tonight I strapped on my heart rate monitor, turned on my MP3 player which I downloaded so killer music for HIIT and used the empty Spinning room for my HIIT session tonight.  Let me tell ya, I don't think I have ever sweat so much in my life.  I had the best cardio ever that I was forced to do.   I feel so good right now.  I brought my HR up to 95% during the interval.  Thank god I found a way to handle how I was going to do my HIIT. 

Sorry just had to express myself


----------



## Freeman (Aug 25, 2003)

hah ayeah I HATE cardio too.  I feel like I should do some, just for health reasons, but I'm just starting to figure this whole "get stronger and bigger" thing out, so I'll save the cardio for later...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2003)

*No Carb Day 8/25/03*

Meal 1:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chicken
3 Fish Oil
2 Celery Stalks

Meal 3:
3.25 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romaine
3 Fish Oil
2 T. ACV

Meal 4:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Meal 5:
4 oz. Ground Sirloin
1/2 C. Green Beans
1/2 C. Chopped Celery
3 Fish Oil

Meal 6:
2 Whole Eggs
3 Egg Whites

Protein:  147
Carb: 21
Fat: 40


----------



## Jodi (Aug 26, 2003)

*High Carb Day 8/26/03*

Meal 1:
25G Protein - NG I had the Carribean Cooler  I liked it better than the Cherry.  
3 Fish Oil
Oats
Nectarine

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chicken
2 Celery Stalks
3 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
3.25 oz. Tuna
3 C. Romaine
2 T. ACV
3 Fish Oil
All Bran
1 Plum

Meal 4:
2 oz. Ground Turkey
2 oz. Ground Sirloin
1 C. Green Beans
Brown Rice
1 Peach

Meal 5:
5 oz. Cod (realized I was only hitting 5 meals today)
3 Fish Oil


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 26, 2003)

cool!  glad you liked it.  i'm going to try apple next. 

question for you....how important do you think the green veggies are for results?  not for keeping you full but for actual results?  i hate them.  i really do.  i know that's not the right thing to say but i find them to be a huge pain and they're the thing i mess up with the most.  

i know they're good for us.  i swear i do.  but if i stick with a good multi and follow the rest of the plan....(and not cheat b/c i'm less full w/out the veggies to fill me up) would it be a disaster?

i think i shouldn't be asking this - but i just want to be excused from eating my veggies.  please?  lol


----------



## Jodi (Aug 26, 2003)

Apple should be here anyday.  I'll send you some.

We'll have to check with TP on the veggies.   

I love veggies so its never a problem for me.  What about peppers, onions, muchrooms stuff like that


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 26, 2003)

i do like mushrooms.  pretty good to add them to eggs as an omlette but wasn't sure if they could be used as a "green veggie" on this plan.  

it's so bad but i just hate most veggies and i really hate preparing them and planning for them (and buying them and storing them)

true confessions are just pouring out.  get me excused from veggies and i'll be eternally grateful


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> cool!  glad you liked it.  i'm going to try apple next.
> 
> question for you....how important do you think the green veggies are for results?  not for keeping you full but for actual results?  i hate them.  i really do.  i know that's not the right thing to say but i find them to be a huge pain and they're the thing i mess up with the most.
> ...



TP always tells me I should have veggies. but I can't stand them and they take to long to make because I hate reheating them. 

So I've done the carb cycling without veggies for the most part.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 27, 2003)

*Chest Workout 8/26/03*

*Superset*
3 Sets DB Flys on Swiss Ball:  20x12, 25x12, 25x12
3 Sets DB Press on Swiss Ball:  30x12, 35x12, 40x8

4 Sets Flat Smith Press, w8 per side:  25x12, 30x12, 35x12, 40x8
3 Sets Hammer Decline Press, w8 per side: 25x12, 35x12, 40x10
3 Sets Cable Flys on Swiss Ball:  20x12, 30x12, 40x10
3 Sets Feet on Bench Pushups:  25, 20, 17
3 Sets Low Cable Flys:  20x12, 20x12, 20x12
3 Sets External Rotations: 5x15, 5x15, 5x15


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 27, 2003)

You can continue fat loss with out veggies.  You are just compromising your long term health.  As well, it add to a sense of satiety, promotes good digestion, and so much more.

Get veggies frozen and nuke em, or out of a can.  Or get a salad.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 27, 2003)

NG - Check this out.  I found a huge list of veggies for ya 

Fibrous Veggies


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 27, 2003)

frozen is very doable.  i'm sure fresh is better but sometimes frozen has to be better than none.  i love cucumbers but figure that i should eat others.  jodi - thanks so much for your list.  i LOVE artichoke hearts.  (there's hope here)

i'll make sure i eat veggies every day...lazy isn't the way to go here.  i just may not get 3 servings.  i promise i'll always manage at least 2 though.  thanks!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> You can continue fat loss with out veggies.  You are just compromising your long term health.  As well, it add to a sense of satiety, promotes good digestion, and so much more.
> 
> Get veggies frozen and nuke em, or out of a can.  Or get a salad.




Ok ok fine, I'll start eating more veggies.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 27, 2003)

*No Carb Day 8/27/03*

Meal 1:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chicken
2 Celery Stalks
3 Fish Oil
1 T. Half N Half

Meal 3:
3.25 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romaine
2 T. ACV
3 Fish Oil

Meal 4:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Meal 5:
2 oz. Ground Turkey
2 oz. Ground Sirloin
1 C. Green Beans
3 Fish Oil

Meal 6:
4 Egg Whites
2 Whole Eggs

Protein:  157
Carb: 21
Fat: 41


----------



## Jodi (Aug 27, 2003)

*Legs 8/27/03 *

Set 1
3 Sets Inner Leg Squat: 35x20, 35x20, 35x20
3 Sets High Step Ups, 20 reps per leg: 10x20, 10x20, 10x20
3 Sets Swiss Ball Crunch: BWx30, BWx30, BWx30


Set 2
3 Sets BB Squats: BBx25, BBx25, BBx25 
3 Sets BB Good Mornings: BBx25, BBx25 
3 Sets Reverse Crunch: BWx30, BWx30, BWx30
3 Sets Bicycle Tucks:  BWx30, BWx30, BWx30

Set 3
3 Sets Abductor Machine: 70x20, 70x20, 70x20
3 Sets Adductor Machine: 70x20, 80x20, 80x20
3 Sets Decline Twist:  BWx30, BWx30, BWx30


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2003)

How much does that BB weigh???  Is it the big 45 lb'der???


----------



## Jodi (Aug 27, 2003)

Yup its the 45er, I know its a pathetic workout but my legs are very muscular and I don't want ANY growth on them.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah I remember you saying that now!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 28, 2003)

Maybe someday I'll have a real leg workout again


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 28, 2003)

I love the sig!! 

Just a question, but wouldn't it help to put on some weight that you could feel and do the high reps?  I know you're very strong and it seems a waste to be just doing the BB when you could put more weight on ...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 28, 2003)

No because of it being a continuous set, 1 right after another I do eventually hit failure, I work up quite a sweat and my legs are like jelly when I'm done


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 28, 2003)

ok!  Sounds reasonable to me ...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 28, 2003)

*Low Carb Day 8/28/03*

Meal 1:
25G Carbs
3 Fish Oil
1/2 C. Oats
1 Nectarine

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chicken
2 Celery Stalks
3 Fish Oil
1 T. HalfnHalf

Meal 3:
3.25 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romaine
2 T. ACV
1 T. Half N Half
2/3 C. All Bran
1 Peach

Meal 4:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Meal 5:
1 Whole Egg
3 Egg Whites
1.25 oz. Cod
1/2 C. Oats
1 Peach

Meal 6:
3.5 oz. Ground Turkey
1 C. Green Beans
3 Fish Oil

Protein: 167
Carb: 138
Fat: 38


----------



## Jodi (Aug 28, 2003)

*Shoulders 8/28/03*

3 sets Reverse Pec Deck: 55x12, 55x12, 60x8
3 Sets Bent Over Laterals: 15x6, 17.5x6, 17.5x6
3 Sets Smith Shoulder Press, w8 per side:  25x12, 30x8, 30x6
3 Sets Plate Front Raise: 25x12, 25x12, 2512
3 Sets DB Lateral Raise: 10x12, 10x12, 10x12
3 Sets Lean Aways: 10x12, 10x12, 10x12
5 Sets 1 Arm Tri Ext: 10x15, 10x15, 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
4 Sets External Rotations: 5x15, 5x15, 5x15, 5x15


----------



## Jodi (Aug 29, 2003)

*No Carb Day 8/29/03*

Meal 1:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chicken
2 Celery Stalks
3 Fish Oil
1 T. Half N Half

Meal 3:
3.25 oz. Tuna
3 C. Romaine
3 Fish Oil
1 T. Half N Half

Meal 4:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Meal 5
2 oz. Ground Turkey
2 oz. Ground Sirloin
3 Fish Oil
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 6:
4 oz. Filet
1 C. Broccoli


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 29, 2003)

Hey Jodi!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 30, 2003)

Today was a very difficult day.  I had to say goodbye to my one of my sisters because she is moving.  She is my best friend.  She's my favorite sister and the biggest reason I moved back here in the first place.  I'm having a very difficult time with this.  Her fiance has been relocated to Chicago.  I've been  all day and I can't stop.  We can't stand being apart too long and I don't know how I'm going to handle this because its killing me.  I feel so alone without her.


----------



## tigerboo (Aug 30, 2003)

im sorry jodi, i know how it is.  Me and my brother are very close too, and now that I'm in college its been difficult.


----------



## sara (Aug 30, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear that jodi


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 30, 2003)

i am with yah too Jodi...5 years ago my sister/best friend left for Calgary. 
when we see eachother now every minute counts and you never waste precious time. it has brought us closer.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 31, 2003)

Hang in there Jodi.  I'm with J'bo, it may very well make you guys even closer.  Also, now you have a perfect reason to go to Chicago a few times a year!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2003)

Keep your head up Jodi.......you'll see it through


----------



## KittyCat (Aug 31, 2003)

*No carb vegies on No carb day....*

I have had my own personal negative digestive experience  while experimenting with NO vegies, NO fruit, and just a half cup oats for breakfast....all meat  and pro bars n shakes for meals.... Oh yea, I  lost 10 lbs of bf in 2 weeks so TECHNICALLY it worked, but OMG my lifts fell, constipaton from you know where, and My physician says blood in the stool is not a symptom of good health.......I am dieting slow rather than rip my bowels to shreds.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2003)

*Re: No carb vegies on No carb day....*



> _*Originally posted by KittyCat *_
> I have had my own personal negative digestive experience  while experimenting with NO vegies, NO fruit, and just a half cup oats for breakfast....all meat  and pro bars n shakes for meals.... Oh yea, I  lost 10 lbs of bf in 2 weeks so TECHNICALLY it worked, but OMG my lifts fell, constipaton from you know where, and My physician says blood in the stool is not a symptom of good health.......I am dieting slow rather than rip my bowels to shreds.


----------



## Fit Freak (Aug 31, 2003)

10 lbs in 2 weeks is not fat loss...maybe 2 lbs of it is...maybe even three but the rest is fluid.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2003)

What the fuck are you people writing about in my journal.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2003)

My sister and I are extemely close.  We spend alot of time with each other and share so much.  I feel empty.  As if my life wasn't lonely enough 

Sorry don't mean to rant and sound so pathetic, its just yet another dissapointment in my life that I must overcome.  Thanks guys for your support.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 31, 2003)

Come hang out down here with me in sunny Florida, we'll rock this town!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2003)

I just have to keep thinking only 4 months and I'll see her at Christmas. 

Florida is too humid for me Mark.  Thanks though!

Vegas 7 weeks and counting


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2003)

Vegas 7 weeks away 

training session with Funky......7 weeks aways


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2003)

*High Carb Day 8/30/03*

Meal 1:
2 Whole Eggs
4 Egg Whites
Oats
Peach

Meal 2:
3.25 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romain
2 T. ACV
3 Fish Oil
All Bran
Peach

Meal 3:
Ground Sirloin
3 Fish Oil
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 4:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Meal 5:
Chicken
Sweet Potato
Cucumber
3 Fish Oil
Peach

Meal 6:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2003)

*Back 8/30/03*

3 Sets WG Chinups:  13, 10, 6

*Superset*
3 Sets RG Pulldowns Hammer Strength:  110x12, 110x12, 110x12
3 Sets VBar Pulldowns:  90x12, 90x8, 90x8

*Superset*
3 Sets RG BB Rows:  95x12, 95x12, 95x10
3 Sets TBar Rows:  45x10, 45x10, 45x9

*Superset*
3 Sets Hypers:  25x12, 25x12, 25x12
3 Sets Lower Back Machine:  95x15, 100x15, 105x15


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 31, 2003)

Maryland is not a bad place to visit.  We can hit the clubs at Choclate City ( D.C)  I think I can stand a night even in my condition.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2003)

*No Carb Day 8/31/03*

Meal 1:
2 Whole Eggs
2 Egg Whites
1.5 oz. Ground Sirloin
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 2:
30G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
4 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romaine
3 Fish Oil
2 T. ACV

Meal 4:
5 oz. Ground Sirloin
1 C. Green Beans
3 Fish Oil

Meal 5:
30G Protein
3 Fish Oil


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2003)

*Arms & Cardio*

*Superset*
4 Sets VBar Pressdown: 110x12, 110x12, 110x12, 110x12
4 Sets Hammer Curls:  17.5x12, 20x12, 20x12, 20x12

*Superset*
4 Sets Overhead Extensions:  45x12, 45x15, 45x12, 45x12
4 Sets BB Curl:  45x12, 50x12, 40x12, 40x12

*Superset*
4 Sets 1 Arm RG Pressdown:  20x12, 25x12, 30x12, 30x10
4 Sets Cable Curls:  50x12, 50x12, 50x12, 50x10

20 mins. HIIT


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Vegas 7 weeks away
> 
> training session with Funky......7 weeks aways


 I can't wait!  Come on you know I'm not scared 




> _*donescobar2000*_
> Maryland is not a bad place to visit. We can hit the clubs at Choclate City ( D.C) I think I can stand a night even in my condition.


 No clubs for me til after my competition


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 31, 2003)

Ahh!  Got you...sleep is needed.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Vegas 7 weeks away
> 
> training session with Funky......7 weeks aways



weights in Vegas ...   

Jodi ... you've been thru so much and have become so strong ... you will overcome! 

My shoulder/ear is always to you


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> weights in Vegas ...
> 
> Jodi ... you've been thru so much and have become so strong ... you will overcome!
> ...


Thanks NT  

Funky and I plan on working out a few times in Vegas.    He plans on kicking my ass.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 31, 2003)

when is Funky coming?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2003)

If my freind would get his wife to make their plane arrangments so that I can get my ticket I would know for sure....He is driving me crazy.  He said that she already has the hotel booked and everything.  They just need to make the plane arrangments.


----------



## Freeman (Sep 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Florida is too humid for me Mark.  Thanks though!



It's not too humid here come Winter.  It gets nice out.  Real crisp and cool, and I love it!  It's the other 8-9 months out of the year that I can't stand the heat and humidity!!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 1, 2003)

I need a kick in the ass.  I woke up really late today, I think my depressed state is making me tired, 2 days in a row 10 hours sleep.  I'm so bummed out about life that I just don't care this weekened.  I didn't go to the gym like I was suppose to, I ate a handful of peanuts at my grandparents.   Looks like I better skip on the eggs tonight. 

So I guess I'm a whiney, pussy, crybaby lately.  That would probably have a lot to do with how much MY LIFE SUCKS!!!!!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 1, 2003)

Well I personally feel like shyt.  i finally went to the beach today and I ate shyt that was not helping my diet.  I really had not choice.  I ate an omelette, white bread w/ butter, skim milk and raisin bran cereal.  There was some fried potatos and four slices of that white bread.  I only ate 2 of them.  I said screw the potatoes.  This inactivity shyt is driving me crazy.  Actually its depressing me.  I bought "Body For Life" today.  Its a bunch of crap I already know.  The whole day I felt lazy, unmotivated and I got tired fast.  I wanted to do was sit.  I feel like I'm turning into a ball of fat.  At least you can hit the gym.  I probably have 2 to 3 more weeks.  I hate my endomorphic ways.


----------



## 1xDeatHsHeaDx3 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thats M&M's that melt in your mouth not in your hand.



Unfortunately for me M&M's melt both in my mouth and in my hand


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 2, 2003)

Hey Jodi,

You know we are all here for you. 

 I don't blame you for feeling depressed with your sister leaving for Chicago.  You will overcome this and be stronger for it.

Just letting you know thinking of you!

IDF


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 2, 2003)

Jodi, at least you can work out, and aren't wasting away into nothingness.

I'll bet your right arm is bigger than mine.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 2, 2003)

*No Carb Day 9/2/03*

Meal 1:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chicken
3 Celery Stalks
3 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
3.25 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romaine
2 T. ACV
3 Fish Oil

Meal 4:
2.5 Egg Yolks
5 Egg Whites

Meal 5:
3.5 oz. Ground Turkey
1 C. Green Beans
3 Fish Oil

Meal 6:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil


----------



## Jodi (Sep 2, 2003)

*Chest Workout 9/2/03*

3 Sets External Rotations:  5x15, 5x15, 5x15
3 Sets Low Incline DB Press:  30x12, 35x12, 40x10+2 w/ spot
3 Sets High Incline DB Press:  30x10, 30x10, 30x9
3 Sets Dominatrix:  10+12.5x8+8, 20+12.5x8+8, 20+12.5x8+8
3 Sets Seated Cable Flys:  30x12, 35x12, 35x12
3 Sets External Rotations:  5x15, 5x15, 5x15


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Jodi - Just letting you know I'm following along always wishing you the very best.  So sorry to hear about your sister leaving.

Hang in there.  (hug)


----------



## Freeman (Sep 2, 2003)

Jodi, go with me to Amsterdam this winter.  My friends and I are planning to go (if I have the $$$)....it'll be a blast, and it'll cheer you up.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks everyone.

Its just alot happening in my life lately that is one disappointment after another after another.  I'll put out of it eventually.  I don't want to whine or cry about it anymore as I sound pathetic and weak and I don't like that.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2003)

Jodi~ Hey I'm so sorry to hear that your sister is moving! I know she means sooo much to you!! Stay strong!

I'm thinking of you!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

Hey Jodi, don't worry about whining, we are all here for you, like everyone has said I know.  But it is true.  You are doing awesome, and like it says, distance makes the heart grow fonder.  Make some trips to Chicago and she can always come visit.  Chicago is awesome


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2003)

Plus this is YOUR journal.. you can whine all you want.. we know its not your style to sound whiney.. but sometimes you just gotta!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 3, 2003)

Isn't there a competition or something coming up soon?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 3, 2003)

I FINALLY GOT A FULL-TIME PERMANENT JOB   

Finally some hope and future ahead of me.  This only took 2 fucking years to get here but I finally made it!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 3, 2003)

there you go!  something good to celebrate!

really happy for you, jodi.  happier than even the banana would indicate.  lol


----------



## Leslie (Sep 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I FINALLY GOT A FULL-TIME PERMANENT JOB
> 
> Finally some hope and future ahead of me.  This only took 2 fucking years to get here but I finally made it!



Awesome I guess my idea of moving someplace new and fresh is out the window


----------



## Jodi (Sep 3, 2003)

For now but give me a year.  Come on you know I can't settle in one place for too long.  

Thanks Leslie and NG!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 3, 2003)

I am happy for you You are right though, you will be itching for a new zip code soon enough.

Now I just need to find me a job then the workforce will be completed....


----------



## Jodi (Sep 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> I am happy for you You are right though, you will be itching for a new zip code soon enough.
> 
> *You got that right  *
> ...


----------



## Jodi (Sep 3, 2003)

*2nd No Carb Day 9/3/03*

Meal 1:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Meal 2:
3 oz Chicken
3 Celery Stalks
3 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
3.25 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romaine
3 Fish Oil
2 T. ACV

Meal 4:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Meal 5:
2 oz. Filet Mignon
1.5 oz. Chicken
1 C. Broccoli

Meal 6:
4 oz. Cod
3 Fish Oil


----------



## Jodi (Sep 3, 2003)

*Legs 9/3/03*

Superset
3 Sets BB Squats: 95x20, 95x20, 95x20
3 Sets Backwards Lunges: 20x20, 20x20, 20x20

Superset
3 Sets Leg Ext: 55x20, 55x20, 55x20
3 Sets Lying Leg Curls: 55x20, 50x20, 50x20

Superset
3 Sets Inner Leg Squat: 35x20, 35x20, 35x20
3 Sets BB SLDL: BBx20, BBx20, BBx20


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I FINALLY GOT A FULL-TIME PERMANENT JOB
> 
> Finally some hope and future ahead of me.  This only took 2 fucking years to get here but I finally made it!



awesome and congrats.


----------



## MissOz (Sep 4, 2003)

go hard girl !!!! when i first competed in my first figure comp i won the state champs and went onto win the national oz titles in the masters division (35yrs & over ) just stay super focused with everything from diet -training-posing practice-routine practice and always hang around positive motivated people that can be a real support to YOU!!! best of luck , keep me posted on your results i'm interested .


----------



## MissOz (Sep 4, 2003)

go hard girl !!!! when i first competed in my first figure comp i won the state champs and went onto win the national oz titles in the masters division (35yrs & over ) just stay super focused with everything from diet -training-posing practice-routine practice and always hang around positive motivated people that can be a real support to YOU!!! best of luck , keep me posted on your results i'm interested .  Miss Oz


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I FINALLY GOT A FULL-TIME PERMANENT JOB



Congrats, Jodi.    So what are the details? Where? Doing what? etc. This should lift your spirits and get you back on track for that competition.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 4, 2003)

Its a small company here in Northern MA that makes SAN's for small end businesses, schools, universities, research science etc.  I am the MIS Director.  Nice title but there are only 40 employees TOTAL and I only have 2, shouldn't be too difficult


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 4, 2003)

Way to go Jodi!!


----------



## Freeman (Sep 4, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 4, 2003)

Thanks guys!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 4, 2003)

Congrats Jodi!  Can a brother get a hook up on a JOB (Just Over Broke)?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> Congrats Jodi!  Can a brother get a hook up on a JOB (Just Over Broke)?


Thanks   Umm don't think I have anything available for ya


----------



## Jodi (Sep 4, 2003)

*High Carb Day 9/4/03*

Meal 1:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil
Oats
Pear

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chicken
3 Celery Stalks
3 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
3.25 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romaine
3 Fish Oil
Fiber One
Peach

Meal 4:
4 oz. Ground Sirloin
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 5:
4 oz. Cod
3 Fish Oi
Large SweetPotato
Fiber One
Peach

Meal 6:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil


----------



## Jodi (Sep 4, 2003)

*Shoulders & Cardio 9/4/03*

3 sets Reverse Pec Deck: 55x12, 55x12, 55x10
3 Sets Bent Over Laterals: 17.5x6, 17.5x6, 17.5x6
3 Sets Swiss Ball DB Press: 25x12, 25x12, 25x11
3 Sets DB Swiss Ball Seated Lateral: 10x12, 12.5x12, 12.5x112
3 Sets DB Hammer Grip Front Raise: 12.5x12, 12.5x12, 12.5x12
3 Sets Seated BB Press: 45x12, 55x12, 60x11
5 Sets 1 Arm Tri Ext: 10x15, 10x15, 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
4 Sets External Rotations: 5x15, 5x15, 5x15, 5x15

30 mins. 65% HR


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 4, 2003)

how much cardio are you doing now jodi?
and when the hell are we gonna get some pics hun :waiting: ?
i cant wait til you hit the stage, your gonna be awesome.
how is the cream stuff going? (sorry i dont know what its called)


----------



## Jodi (Sep 5, 2003)

I just started cardio this week with 4 sessions.

My fucking flash died this morning taking pics for TP!!!    I was so pissed.  Sorry TP, this morning pics aren't that great.

I may try to do pics this weekend to post.
Cream stuff????


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Cream stuff????



Maybe she means Absolved?


----------



## sara (Sep 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I FINALLY GOT A FULL-TIME PERMANENT JOB



Congragulation Jodi  
You did it


----------



## Jenny (Sep 5, 2003)

Wow Jodi, you're doing awesome!  It doesn't surprise me though, cause you're always rocking this place! 

Congrats on the new job!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 5, 2003)

Pics?  yippee.

I mean the cream your using to shrink your waist down.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

just curious but jodi can you explain how a cream shrinks your waist down???


----------



## Jodi (Sep 5, 2003)

Do a search on Ab-Solved.  Its a gel by Avant.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 5, 2003)

so how is it working? you said that it was going well in the begining just wondering how it is now.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 5, 2003)

2" loss


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

just curious do you think it is the cream of the diet?  Just trying to understnad.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 5, 2003)

Seeing 1" was before the diet I would say both


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

ah ok, i will go look up ab-solved sometime, thanks jodi.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 5, 2003)

No Problem - Ab-solved & Leptigen are staple goods in my house now


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

I was doing some readin in leslie's journal over at avant yesterday, slow day at work.  I am giong to do a bunch of reading this weekend.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 5, 2003)

Be sure to read TP's Carb Cycling article too.  He just posted a link to it in a sticky thread in Diet & Nutrition.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

awesome, thanks jodi    if you can think of anythuing else, feel free to share and I will read


----------



## Jodi (Sep 6, 2003)

*No Carb Day 9/5/03*

Meal 1:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chicken
3 Celery Stalks
3 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
3.25 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romaine
3 Fish Oil
2 T. ACV

Meal 4:
4 oz. Ground Sirloin
3 Fish Oil
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 5:
4 oz. Filet
Onions
Broccoli
Summer Squash

Meal 6:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil

40 mins. Treadmill


----------



## Jodi (Sep 6, 2003)

*No Carb Day 9/6/03*

Meal 1:
2 Whole Eggs
3 Egg Whites
1.25 oz. Ground Sirloin
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 3:
30G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
40 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romain
3 Fish Oil
2 T ACV

Meal 4:
4 oz. Chicken
Mushrooms
Onions 
Broccoli
3 Fish Oil

Meal 5:
30 G. Protein
3 Fish Oil


----------



## Jodi (Sep 6, 2003)

*Back, Cardio, Abs 9/6/03*

3 Sets PG Pullups:  11, 8, 6
3 Sets TBar Row:  45x12, 50x12, 55x12
3 Sets Seated Rope Cable Row:  75x12, 75x12, 75x10

*Superset*
3 Sets Hammer Strength Pulldown:  140x12, 140x10, 140x10
3 Sets Straight Arm Pulldown:  60x12, 70x12, 80x8

*Superset*
3 Sets Hypers:  10x15, 10x20, 10x20
3 Sets Low Back Machine:  100x20, 100x20, 95x20

3 Sets Floor Crunch:  50, 50, 50
3 Sets Knee Ups: 25, 25, 25
3 Sets Twists:  30, 30, 30

30 mins. 65% HR


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 7, 2003)

Holy Crap Jodi!! I finally just sat down to read your journal, all 20 pages. I feel like I've been living your life now, it's like watching a really good movie! 

Really Jodi, your journal is really motivating!!  Your pics are awesome, you looked like you are ready to compete back then, I can't imagine how you look now. Keep up the awesome work Jodi!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2003)

Pretty fucking boring movie.    My life sucks and its boring.  Finally a new job so it just sucks less today.  

Thank you though, I do look better than those pics 6 weeks ago.  I was gonna do pics this weekend but decided I wanted to wait closer to the comp


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2003)

*Low Carb Day 9/7/03*

Meal 1:
2 Whole Eggs
3 Egg Whites
1.25 oz. Ground Sirloin
1 C. Green Beans
1/2 C. Oats
1 Pear

Meal 2:
4 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romaine
2 T. ACV
3 Fish Oil
2/3 C. Fiber One
1 Peach

Meal 3:
2.5 oz. Chicken
1.25 oz. Cod
3 Fish Oil

Meal 4:
5 oz. Ground Sirloin
1 C. Green Beans
3 Fish Oil

Meal 5:
3.5 oz. Chicken
3 Fish Oil


----------



## Freeman (Sep 7, 2003)

i see you've ditched the protein powder eh?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2003)

Yeah, TP said solid foods only from this point out.   I miss my apple powder though.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2003)

Just curious, what is the idea behind ditching the protein powder?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2003)

I'm not sure.  I haven't asked yet.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2003)

*Arms & Abs &Cardio*

4 Sets VBar Pressdowns:  110x8, 120x6 + 90x6, 120x6 + 90x6, 100x12
4 Sets DB Overhead Ext.:  45x11, 40x6 + 30x6, 40x6 + 30x6, 40x12
4 Sets 2 Arm RG Cable Pressdown:  40x12, 50x12, 60x12, 65x12
3 Sets EZ Bar Curl:  40x12, 40x12, 40x12
3 Sets Concentration Curls:  17.5x12, 17.5x12, 17.5x12
3 Sets 1 Arm BB Curls:  20x12, 20x12, 20x12
3 Sets Hammer Curls:  15x12, 17.5x12, 17.5x12

3 Sets Swiss Ball Crunch:30 ,30, 30
3 Sets Bicycle Tucks: 30, 30, 30
3 Sets Side Crunch: 30, 30, 30
3 Sets Twisht (no w8): 30, 30, 30

Went back to do cardio 4 hours later:  40 mins 65% HR


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 7, 2003)

How's the carb-cycling program working for you? It looks promising, but I am hesitant to try it.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 7, 2003)

Carb Cycling works.  Go for it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2003)

Do you carb cycle like Jodi or NG Escobar?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I'm not sure.  I haven't asked yet.



In sum, we want to "cleanse" the body of basically everything (additives, etc) and limit what we eat, at the final stage.  This way  the final two weeks we can truly manipulate salt, water, carbs, etc.

The difference is probably infintesimal, but hey, you have to suffer a little.


----------



## Freeman (Sep 8, 2003)

...apple powder?  what brand is that?  sounds very intriguing!


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 8, 2003)

Apple by Syntrax. They also have Very Cherry Berry, Carribean Cooler, and Strawberry-Kiwi. I have the cherry and apple and prefer the apple.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 8, 2003)

JODI!  Hey girl.. just wanted to tell you that I REALLY admire you, and that your meals look AWESOME! 

When is your Comp??


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Do you carb cycle like Jodi or NG Escobar?



I was doing it at one point and it really works fast.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 8, 2003)

Syntrax is great.  I have the Cherry Flavor!


----------



## Freeman (Sep 8, 2003)

they just released kiwi-strawberry..if you ever get it, let me know how that is too....I need to find a place around here that has it...I have to pay with cash right now, so I can't use my credit card online for a bit..


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 8, 2003)

If you have a Vitamin Shoppe in your area they should have it.


----------



## Freeman (Sep 8, 2003)

They don't!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 8, 2003)

I went in a couple of days ago.  They have it in my area.


----------



## Freeman (Sep 8, 2003)

I'll keep checkin'


----------



## Jodi (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> In sum, we want to "cleanse" the body of basically everything (additives, etc) and limit what we eat, at the final stage.  This way  the final two weeks we can truly manipulate salt, water, carbs, etc.
> 
> The difference is probably infintesimal, but hey, you have to suffer a little.


Its a bitch preparing this much food


----------



## Jodi (Sep 8, 2003)

I started my new job today so I wasn't able to be online.  Hopefully tomorrow. 

So,  Hi everyone!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 8, 2003)

Hey Jodi what you gonna do after the comp?  Is a buffet in your plans?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 8, 2003)

Kudos to you for starting a new job right before a comp. Jodi. Must be hard to concentrate...your a tough hotty, thats for sure


----------



## Jodi (Sep 8, 2003)

After the comp I'm going to have Pizza, pasta, beer and pancakes 

Then I'm going back on the diet for a few more weeks for Vegas.  Then I'm BINGING IN VEGAS BABY! 

Thanks J'Bo


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 8, 2003)

Thats what im talking about.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 8, 2003)

*No Carb Day 9/8/03*

Meal 1:
2 oz. Filet
1 Whole Egg
1 Egg White

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chicken
3 Celery Stalks
3 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
3.25 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romaine
2 T. ACV
3 Fish Oil

Meal 4:
3 oz. Chicken
3 Fish Oil

Meal 5:
3 oz. Chicken
1 C. Broccoli
3 Fish Oil

Meal 6:
4 oz. Ground Sirloin
1/2 C. Green Beans 
3 Fish Oil

20 mins. HIIT


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

how are you feeling Jodi, just curious, saw what has hapened to many girls here, and was curious mentally and emotionally how you are feeling????  I have watched about the last two the to three weeks, they all turn very unhappy, look half dead and just hate life.  But you seem to sound still so happy and loving things, am i right???

By the way, hello and nice job with the new job!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> After the comp I'm going to have Pizza, pasta, beer and pancakes
> 
> Then I'm going back on the diet for a few more weeks for Vegas.  Then I'm BINGING IN VEGAS BABY!
> ...



there will be some binging in Vegas for sure!!  You better believe that ...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

YEAH VEGAS!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

BTW, anyone planning on working out while in Vegas???


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2003)

... Jodi said her and P Funk were going to - but that is still to be seen.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 9, 2003)

I would.  If I could.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm not nearly that dedicated. I tried once in Jamaica, but the heat was just too much.  And there were good looking naked  ladies wondering about


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I would.  If I could.


John feels the same way   He's got the cast on for at least 3 more weeks...


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2003)

Yeah I'm working out while I'm there. 

Funky says he's ready to kick my ass!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yeah I'm working out while I'm there.
> 
> Funky says he's ready to kick my ass!



is that before or after the morning beer?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2003)

I've worked out with Hangovers before.    Lifting with a hangover is no problem but cardio with a hangover


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2003)

... well, if that's the case, I might come and watch


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

Can we get a day pass???  Do you know how much???


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2003)

To where?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2003)

*Chest 9/9/03*

5 Sets Low Incline Smith Press:  25x12, 27.5x12, 30x12, 32.5x8, 32.5x6
3 Sets Flat DB Press:  35x12, 35x15, 35x12

*Superset*
3 Sets Low Cable Flys:  30x8, 25x12, 25x11
3 Sets Swiss Ball Flys:  20x12, 20x12, 20x12

*Superset*
3 Sets Pec Deck:  60x12, 60x12, 60x12
3 Sets Pushups:  12, 12, 12

Noticed the past few days slight decrease in strength.  I guess it was bound to happen   Other than that I feel great and I still don't feel like I'm dieting other than I can't have coffee


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 9, 2003)

just wanted to say "hi" and let you know i'm following along.  you're awesome!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

sweet that is awesome to hear jodi!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks, I'm doing my best


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> To where?



I think she's asking about the gym.  I'm not going in, because they probably don't allow beer in the gym.  I thought I'd just hang outside the window and watch - beer in hand.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2003)

Whatever hotel you stay at you have free access to their gyms.  I'll need to sneak in with Funky  cuz I won't be staying there.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2003)

OH ... I like sneaky


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I think she's asking about the gym.  I'm not going in, because they probably don't allow beer in the gym.  I thought I'd just hang outside the window and watch - beer in hand.



Can I join you?  Mind if its a martini, rather than beer?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2003)

... we can stare, drink and critique their form ...


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2003)

Depends, what kind of martini?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 9, 2003)

Kettle One, of course.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2003)

I prefer Cosmos!  My fav is Raspberry Stoli Cosmo


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2003)

I'll take a gin and tonic ... because it glows blue under black light!  wee hoo!!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2003)

Give me any flavor Stoli Vodka and I'm a happy girl.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2003)

mmmmmmmmm Stoli Vodka ... is good.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2003)

*High Carb Day 9/9/03*

Meal 1:
2 Whole Eggs
3 Egg Whites
Oats
Apple

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chicken
3 Celery Sticks
3 Fish

Meal 3:
3 oz. 3.25 Albacore
3 C. Romaine 
2 T ACV
Fiber One
1 Peach

Meal 4:
3 oz. Chicken
3 Fish Oil

Meal 5:
4 oz. Ground Sirloin
1 C. Green Beans
1 Sweet Potato
1 Apple
3 Fish Oil

Meal 6:
4 oz. Cod
3 Fish Oil


----------



## Jodi (Sep 10, 2003)

*Legs & Abs 9/10/03*

Set 1
3 Sets Inner Leg Squat:  35x20, 35x20, 35x20
3 Sets High Step Ups, 20 reps per leg:  10x20, 10x20, 10x20
3 Sets Feet Elevated Crunch:  30, 30, 30

Set 2:
3 Sets BB Squats:  BBx20, BBx20, BBx20
3 Sets BB Good Mornings:  BBx20, BBx20, BBx20
3 Sets Reverse Crunch:  30, 30, 30
3 Sets Bicycle Tucks:  30, 30, 30

Set 3:
3 Sets Abductor Machine:  70x20, 70x20, 70x20
3 Sets Adductor Machine:  70x20, 80x20, 80x20
3 Sets Side Knee Ups:  30, 30, 30


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 10, 2003)

Go Jodi! Go!


----------



## RnRGirl (Sep 10, 2003)

Jodi, I've been checking out your diet and am curious about a couple of items.
1) What is 2 T. ACV?
2) 25 G Protein is this a shake? If not what is the source?

Thanks


----------



## Jodi (Sep 10, 2003)

ACV = Apple Cider Vinegar and the 25G protein is protein powder   Remember you need more than I eat.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 10, 2003)

*No Carb Day 9/10/03*

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
1 Egg White
2.5 oz. Ground Sirloin

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chicken
3 Celery Stalks
3 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
3.25 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romaine
2 T. ACV
3 Fish Oil

Meal 4:
3 oz. Chicken
3 Fish Oil

Meal 5:
2 oz. Ground Sirloin
2 oz. Ground Turkey
1 C. Green Beans
3 Fish Oil

Meal 6:
4 oz. Cod
3 Fish Oil


----------



## RnRGirl (Sep 11, 2003)

I am using it as more of a "menu" to see different foods you are eating and when your eating them.

Thanks


----------



## Jodi (Sep 11, 2003)

*Shoulders 9/11/03*

3 Sets Revese Pec Deck:  55x12, 60x12, 65x12
3 Sets Bent Over Laterals:  17.5x6, 17.5x6, 17.5x6
3 Sets Machine Shoulder Press:  50x12, 55x12, 60x12

4 Sets DB Ladders:
Set 1:  10x4 + 12.5x4 + 15x4 + 12.5x4 + 10x4
Set 2:  5x3 + 7.5x3 + 10x3 + 12.5x3 + 10x3 + 7.5x3 + 5x3
Set 3:  7.5x3 + 10x3 + 12.5x3 + 15x3 + 12.5x3 + 10x3 + 7.5x3
Set 4:  15x6 + 12.5x6 + 10x6 + 7.5x6 + 5x6

3 Sets DB Front Raise:  15x12, 15x12, 15x12
5 Sets 1 Arm Tri Ext:  10x15, 10x15, 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
4 Sets External Rotations:  5x15, 5x15, 5x15


----------



## RnRGirl (Sep 11, 2003)

What are DB Ladders and how do you do them?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 11, 2003)

Learn Different types of lifts! 

Check this out.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RnRGirl *_
> What are DB Ladders and how do you do them?


There just DB Laterals and you go up and down in weight like I did.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RnRGirl *_
> What are DB Ladders and how do you do them?



I think she meant db laterals.


----------



## RnRGirl (Sep 11, 2003)

this may be a dumb question but I'm going to ask anyway.  What type of DB's do you use that allows you to increase by 2.5 lbs?  All the weights at my gym increase by 5.  Like I said dumb question just curious.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 11, 2003)

Jodi on "No Carb Day"  How many grams of carbs are you taking in?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RnRGirl *_
> this may be a dumb question but I'm going to ask anyway.  What type of DB's do you use that allows you to increase by 2.5 lbs?  All the weights at my gym increase by 5.  Like I said dumb question just curious.


My gym has 2.5lb increments.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> Jodi on "No Carb Day"  How many grams of carbs are you taking in?


Ummmm, NONE!   Thats why its NO carb day


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 11, 2003)

Arent the greens considered carbs?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 11, 2003)

Yeah but its so minor so it doesn't matter.  I eat 3 C. Veggies a day so whatever that comes to.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 11, 2003)

Where's the fiber?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 11, 2003)

well youre probably not doing no more than 35 grams.  Arent you feeling like  you are in ketosis?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 11, 2003)

No fiber.

I can't be in ketosis, my fat is not high enough to be.  I just figured out the carbs from veggies, its 17G


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 11, 2003)

Im in ketosis with 45 grams of fat and 100 grams of carbs.  Don't ask me how.  I have that thirsty feeling and my vision is kind of acting up.  Nothing I have not felt before though.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 11, 2003)

Well I don't eat no carbs every single day.  I cycle my carbs day to day to there is not enough time either for me to be in ketosis.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 11, 2003)

Right now I'm not lifting but Monday I wll be starting to.  I'm getting ready so dieting now is a start.  I will probably be doing 3 days low carb and then possibly going up to 300 for 2 days straight.  I'm experimenting to see if I can cut and  bulk at the same time.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 11, 2003)

Good luck!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 11, 2003)

Yup!


----------



## RnRGirl (Sep 11, 2003)

Jodi your diet is amazing I don't know how you do it your will power is great.   Aren't you ever tempted? Pizza, cake, candy bar anything like that ever?????  I know your getting ready for a competition, but before that was your diet this good all the time


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 11, 2003)

yea,  I want to be like Jodi when I grow up.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RnRGirl *_
> Jodi your diet is amazing I don't know how you do it your will power is great.   Aren't you ever tempted? Pizza, cake, candy bar anything like that ever?????  I know your getting ready for a competition, but before that was your diet this good all the time


I have cravings but umm, yeah, I'm really good with my diet.  I'm really strict on myself.   You can check out my old journals.  Do a search.  Here's the names of them.  
Summer Time
The Cut Starts Here
Life Must Go on
My Aspirations

I've been cutting a long fucking time   This diet by far has brought me to a level I havn't reached yet


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm the same.  I always come back stronger.  Ive been cutting since fucking 99.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 11, 2003)

*No Carb Day 9/11/03*

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
4 Egg Whites
1.5 oz. Ground Sirloin

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chicken
3 Celery Sticks
3 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
3.25 oz. Albacore
3 C. Romaine
2 T. ACV
3 Fish Oil

Meal 4:
3 oz. Chicken
3 Fish Oil

Meal 5:
2 oz. Ground Sirloin
2 oz. Ground Turkey
1 C. Green Beans
3 Fish Oil

Meal 6:
4 oz. Cooked Cod
3 Fish Oil

40 mins. 65% HR


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 11, 2003)

did you just have 2 no carb days in a row missy 
are you on the killer 7 days in a row 
cause i did it and was a grumpy effin bitchy stoned head on the last 2 days...anyone came near me and i ripped their head off...however having the rice made me so happy i would cry...it was funny.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 11, 2003)

LoL.  Low carbs kills.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 11, 2003)

no carbs are even worse.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 11, 2003)

Yea I have experienced that too.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 11, 2003)

Alright here you go.  This was taken this morning.  No more til Comp


----------



## Jodi (Sep 11, 2003)

Back


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 11, 2003)

Jodi you look so good!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 11, 2003)

Make sure you take some after your binge after the comp.  So we can see the massive retention.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 11, 2003)

great job jodi.  you look great. how long til the comp now?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 11, 2003)

2.5 weeks.  I'm holding water big time.  TP has me sodium loading. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 11, 2003)

Damn, how'd you get such a nice v-taper on your back? You look really good.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Damn, how'd you get such a nice v-taper on your back? You look really good.


Thanks.  My back, I don't know.   I lift heavy on my back.  I love back day.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 11, 2003)

Did you find that carb-cycling helped to improve your physique?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 11, 2003)

Hell yeah.  Best diet I've ever done 

Thanks TP 

BTW J'Bo only 3 carb days in a row.  Tomorrow is the third   Leptigen is a lifesaver


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 11, 2003)

Hummmm, I'm hesitant to try carb-cycling..it's psychological. I've been fairly low-carb for awhile.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 11, 2003)

Thats all I use to do was low carb and let me tell ya.

NEVER AGAIN!!!!

Well, I won't say never but after this plan I don't see me rushing back to low carb dieting.  My workouts kick ass and I'm leaner than I've ever been


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 11, 2003)

How long do you plan on continuing to carb-cycle?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 11, 2003)

As long as I can.  Actually in Vegas I'm taking a break and eating whatever the fuck I want 

TP says he has a "lifestyle plan" that is coming out in one of his Carb Cycling issues


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 11, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I'm sure I'll read it when it comes out.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 12, 2003)

His Carb cycling article is already out.  There is a link in my signature


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2003)

Awesome pics Jodi!! You're a posterchild for carb-cycling


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Back



This is such a great shot.

Sick definition.

And you are holding water....I love it.  You are going to be so shredded.

You are doing awesome Jodi.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 12, 2003)

SLICED!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 12, 2003)

Jodi your link isnt workin


----------



## P-funk (Sep 12, 2003)

Jodi, lookin' good...........your back is shredded.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks guys.  

TP - All our links to your article arn't working, yours, Leslie's or mine.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 12, 2003)

so tell me Miss Jodi ... somewhere I read about a belly?  I must have been reading it wrong because you are looking fine ... giggle ... and I get to hang out with you for a whole week!!  Me, the missus and the hottie    Yeah for me


----------



## Jodi (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks sweetie!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 12, 2003)

hanging out in Vegas with Jodi the hottie in 34 days


----------



## Jodi (Sep 12, 2003)

OMG its only 34 days away


----------



## Jodi (Sep 12, 2003)

*No Carb Day  9/12/03*

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
4 Egg Whites
1 oz. Ground Sirloin

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chicken
1 C. Broccoli
3 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
3.25 oz. Albacore
3 C. Lettuce
3 Fish Oil
2 T. ACV

Meal 4:
3 oz. Chicken
3 Fish Oil

Meal 5:
4 oz. Haddock
Onions
Cucumber
3 Fish Oil

Meal 6:
1 oz. Haddock
3 oz. Cod
3 Fish Oil


----------



## sara (Sep 12, 2003)

Jodi, You got ABS!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 13, 2003)

Thanks sara, they are coming in


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 13, 2003)

just thought I'd repeat ... I'm hanging with Jodi the hottie in Vegas ... that's 33 days away    

How lucky am I!!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 14, 2003)

*High Carb Day 9/13/03*

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
3 Egg Whites
2 oz. Ground Sirloin
Oats
1 Sm. Apple

Meal 2:
4 oz. Albacore
3 C. Lettuce
2 T. ACV
3 Fish Oil
Fiber One
1 Sm. Apple

Meal 3:
3.5 oz. Chicken
Veggies
3 Fish Oil

Meal 4:
5 oz. Haddock
1 C. Green Beans
3 Fish Oil
Oats
Sm. Apple

Meal 5:
5 oz. Haddock
3 Fish Oil


----------



## Jodi (Sep 14, 2003)

*Back Workout 9/13/03*

3 Sets Hammer Pulldown:  110x12, 120x12, 130x12
3 Sets Bent RG BB Rows:  95x12, 95x12, 95x12
3 Sets PG Pulldown:  90x12, 95x12, 100x10

*Superset*
3 Sets VBar Row: 90x12, 95x12, 100x12
3 Sets 1 Arm DB Row:  35x12, 35x12, 35x10

*Superset*
3 Sets TBar Row:  45x12, 45x12, 45x12
3 Sets Hypers 3-1-3 Tempo:  BWx12, BWx12, BWx12


----------



## P-funk (Sep 14, 2003)




----------



## Jodi (Sep 14, 2003)

Thanks!   I just got home from doing my arm workout.  Shoving food down and I have to go back to the gym to do some cardio. 
  2 more weeks.  I depise going to the gym twice a day.  I can't wait til this is over and I can go just once a day again.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 14, 2003)

lol.............I want to go twice a day everyday.....I hate taking days off.......I am so bored!!!!  Today I went in and worked on the form of my  olympic lifts.

How is the posing coming along???  Been digging your toes into your high heel hooker shoes so that you can get more seperation in your legs??


----------



## Jodi (Sep 14, 2003)

I don't have hooker heels.  I can't wear them and after seeing pics in my magazines they don't look that good anyway.  I have these white heels with a slight platform but they have a 3" heel.  Those are what I'm wearing.  They are already comfortable and they look nice with a suit.

Still working on the posing 

I wouldn't mind going to the gym to lift twice a day but to have to go back and do cardio sucks ass.  

Be back later, off to tan and then do my freaking cardio.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 14, 2003)

Jodi.
Did you try on higher heels? Cause the higher ones make your calves look great and your legs look longer and leaner. I am 5'9 and i still go for the 5" cause they just make your body look better. BTW where are my pics hun  
Hooker heels are the way to go  What size are your feet?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 14, 2003)

Actually after watching the video Leslie sent me, the judges say they hate the hooker heels and it makes your legs look longer yes but it makes your torso look shorter.  I'm not worried about my calves.  That is one body part I will never complain about.  I don't even work them and people give me compliments on my calves all the time.  They are very lean and muscular which is why I don't even bother working them.  I don't have to 

I'm sticking with the shoes I have, I don't want the hooker heels.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 14, 2003)

hooker heels


----------



## Jodi (Sep 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> hooker heels


  No hooker heels for me.  My heels are shy from plain or boring though.

 I'm such a tomboy


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 14, 2003)

HOOKER HEELS! HOOKER HEALS! HOOKER HEALS!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 14, 2003)

NO HOOKER HEELS DAMMIT!!!  I REFUSE TO WEAR THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freeman (Sep 14, 2003)

just wear flip-flops.......that would be incredible!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> just wear flip-flops.......that would be incredible!


 That would like great huh!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 14, 2003)

32 days till Vegas


----------



## Jodi (Sep 14, 2003)

*Low Carb Day 9/14/03*

Meal 1:
2 Whole Eggs
3 Egg Whites
1.5 oz. Ground Sirloin
1/2 C. Oats
1 sm. Apple

Meal 2:
4 oz. Albacore
3 C. Lettuce
3 Fish Oil
2 ACV
1/2 C. Fiber One
1 Sm. Apple

Meal 3:
3.5 oz. Chicken
1 C. Broccoli
3 Fish Oil

Meal 4:
2.25 oz. Ground Sirloin
2.25 oz. Ground Turkey
2 Fish Oil
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 5:
5 oz. Haddock
3 Fish Oil


----------



## Jodi (Sep 14, 2003)

*Arms & Abs*

4 Sets VBar Pressdowns:  110x10, 120x6 + 90x6, 120x6 + 90x6, 100x12
4 Sets DB Overhead Ext:  45x12, 40x6 + 30x6, 40x6 + 30x6, 40x12
4 Sets 2 Arm RG Cable Pressdown:  50x12, 55x12, 60x12, 65x12
3 Sets Cable Curls:  60x12, 70x12, 80x10

3 Sets DB Curls:
Set 1:  12.5x5 + 15x5 + 17.5 x5
Set 2:  20x6 + 17.5x6 + 15x6 + 12.5x6
Set 3:  17.5x8 + 15x7 + 12.5x6

3 Sets Incline Hammer Curls:  15x12, 17.5x12, 17.5x12

3 Sets Feet Elevated Crunch: 30
3 Sets V Ups:  12
3 Sets Bicycle Tucks:  30


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 14, 2003)

i am sure what ever you wear you will look amazing (like you do already)...dont forget to showem to us 

i am just a hooker heel lover


----------



## Jodi (Sep 15, 2003)

*Chest 9/15/03*

3 Sets DB Flys:  
Set 1:  30x12 + 25x10 + 20x12 + 15x10
Set 2:  30x12 + 25x12 + 20x10 + 15x12
Set 3:  30x9 + 25x6 + 20x10 + 15x9

3 Sets DB Press:
Set 1:  40x6 + 35x4 + 30x5
Set 2:  35x6 + 30x5 + 25x7
Set 3:  30x10 + 25x6 + 20x8

3 Sets Chest Fly:
Set 1:  30x8 + 20x9 + 10x12
Set 2:  25x10 + 15x12 + 10x11
Set 3:  25x9 + 15x10 + 10x12

3 Sets Hammer Decline Press: w8 per side
Set 1:  25x8 + 20x6 + 15x6
Set 2:  20x9 + 15x5 + 10x5
Set 3:  15x10 + 10x6 + 5x11

I had alot more planned but I couldn't do anymore.  I was toasted so bad I could barely open the door.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 15, 2003)

Aww, I'm sorry you're starting to feel crappy  It will be worth it and you know it!  When will we get pics  I'm so curious!! Wanna see, wanna see!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

JODI  you superwomen or what? i am so confused...you had more planned? i couldnt even do that on a non dieting day...to me your a goddess


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i am just a hooker heel lover



apparently this weekend was big fun because I didn't even see the word heel ... just hooker lover.   

I am ready for Sin City baby!  ... bring it!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> JODI  you superwomen or what? i am so confused...you had more planned? i couldnt even do that on a non dieting day...to me your a goddess



Yeah, I'm with ya Jen!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 15, 2003)

LMAO!  Far from it.

Jenny I posted pics a page or 2 back.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 15, 2003)

Ooops  I can't believe I missed them!! 

You look really good Jodi, you'll kick some major ass!


----------



## Freeman (Sep 15, 2003)

How many people will be in this competition?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> How many people will be in this competition?



too many that will go home disappointed when Queen Jodi arrives on the scene.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> too many that will go home disappointed when Queen Jodi arrives on the scene.


LMFAO!  NOT!  i don't expect to win.  I'm just doing this just for experience and to say I finally did it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> LMFAO!  NOT!  i don't expect to win.  I'm just doing this just for experience and to say I finally did it.



I think she will do well.  But you never know with judges.

Besides, she is so solid, I keep hounding her to get into bodybuilding.

A six month carb cycling bulk would get her ready to kick some major ass in the late Spring.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> LMFAO!  NOT!  i don't expect to win.  I'm just doing this just for experience and to say I finally did it.



as long as you have fun, that's what it's all about.   But deep down I know you're thinking about kicking some ass ...   I got that from our talk that you're a very competitive gal.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I got that from our talk that you're a very competitive gal.



Not Jodi....


----------



## Freeman (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah TP, convince her to get into BBing and get her on a bulk after this comp...she would absolutely blow people away....LISTEN TO ME JODI!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 15, 2003)

I don't want to get into BB   I don't want anymore muscle.

Its already hard enough finding a date without scaring them away.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

I'd date ya ...


----------



## Jodi (Sep 15, 2003)

*No Carb Day 9/15/03*

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
4 Egg Whites
1 oz. Ground Sirloin

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chicken
1 C. Broccoli
3 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
3.25 oz. Albacore
3 C. Lettuce
2 T. ACV
3 Fish Oil

Meal 4:
3 oz. Chicken
3 Fish Oil

Meal 5:
2 oz. Ground Sirloin
2 oz. Ground Turkey
1 C. Green Beans
3 Fish Oil

Meal 6:
4 oz. Cod
3 Fish Oil


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I'd date ya ...




Lol thats funny.  I will date you to Jodi.  What's up?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

me too


----------



## Freeman (Sep 16, 2003)

I'd love to see that!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 16, 2003)

Hmmm. what guy wouldnt.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 16, 2003)

You guys are funny.

So my cardio today was quite interesting.  My boss is a runner and he ran the Boston Marathon.  Well today was my HIIT day so I challenged him for a run.  If we were running full out he would have kicked my ass but I told him I needed to do HIIT so he said he would do it with me.    This was interesting.  We sprinted for 1 minute, then joggged for another and repeated for 20 intervals.  I was dying when I was done but man he just fell to the ground.    We were both about to puke when we were done.  It was a lot more fun doing it like this than alone on those fucking machines that I love oh so much in the gym 

I wonder if he'll do HIIT with me again


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 16, 2003)

Ha Ha!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You guys are funny.
> 
> So my cardio today was quite interesting.  My boss is a runner and he ran the Boston Marathon.  Well today was my HIIT day so I challenged him for a run.  If we were running full out he would have kicked my ass but I told him I needed to do HIIT so he said he would do it with me.    This was interesting.  We sprinted for 1 minute, then joggged for another and repeated for 20 intervals.  I was dying when I was done but man he just fell to the ground.    We were both about to puke when we were done.  It was a lot more fun doing it like this than alone on those fucking machines that I love oh so much in the gym
> ...



Awesome, I'll bet he was impressed.

HIIT suck, doesn't it?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

I love the sprint workout of HIIT, that is so much better then the bike i think, ok jodi I can't wait to hear about the comp.  Don' know if you read but i postponed until May/June, going to add some builk to my back and arms and shoulders.  So kick but Jodi.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 16, 2003)

Yeah he was actually, I can say that my HR keeps getting harder to reach the more cardio I do.  I know this is a good thing for cardiovascular health.  He said that he wants me to go for a normal 5 mile run after the comp.  I said, Yah OK, if you go to the gym with me


----------



## Jodi (Sep 17, 2003)

*Legs 9/17/03*

3 Sets Squats:
105x15 + 85x12 + 65x12 + BBx15
105x15 + 85x12 + 65x12 + BBx15
105x12 + 85x12 + 65x12 + BBx15

3 Sets LE
70x10 + 50x10 + 30x12
70x8 + 50x10 + 30x12
60x10 + 40x10 + 30x12

3 Sets Horizontal Leg Press:
115x12 + 95x12 + 75x12
115x12 + 95x12 + 75x12
115x12 + 95x12 + 75x12

3 Sets DB SLDL:
25x12 + 20x12 + 15x12
25x12 + 20x12 + 15x12
25x10 + 20x12 + 15x12


----------



## Jodi (Sep 18, 2003)

*Shoulders 9/18/03*

3 Sets Bent Over Laterals
15x12 + 12.5x8 + 10x8
12.5x12 + 10x10 + 7.5x8
10x12 + 7.5x8 + 5x10

3 Sets Overhead Press:
40x12 + 30x12 + 20x12
40x12 + 30x10 + 20x10
40x12 + 30x9 + 20x8

3 Sets Lateral Raise:
12.5x12 + 10x8 + 7.5x6
10x10 + 7.5x8 + 5x6
10x8 + 7.5x6 + 5x6

3 Sets Hammer Grip Front Raise:
12.5x12 + 10x10 + 7.5x8
12.5x10 + 10x6 + 7.5x6
10x10 + 7.5x8 + 5x8


----------



## Jodi (Sep 18, 2003)

I won't be posting my diet because its the same thing every day for the next 7 days.  Steak and boiled chicken.  Doesn't sound bad now.  Ask me in a week though and I will probably tell you different.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 18, 2003)

you mean you are only eating steak and chicken and nothing else  thats crazy!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey I do that a lot.  I can wolf down 3 chicken breast a day.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 18, 2003)

Well broccoli and lettuce too  but that be it.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 18, 2003)

oh boy i remember those 7 days....you go girl...it actually feels great...your skin starts tightening up like crazy...let me know if i can help you in anyway these next week


----------



## Jodi (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks!

After this I get to sit back and judge the Online Competition   This will be fun.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 18, 2003)

And don't forget Jodi we want pics    I am so excited to see your pics


----------



## Jodi (Sep 19, 2003)

*Back Workout 9/19/03*

3 Sets Hammer Strength WG Lat Pulldown:
130x12 + 110x12 + 90x12
130x10 + 110x10 + 90x10
130x10 + 110x8 + 90x10

3 Sets Low Row:
70x12 + 50x12 + 30x12
70x12 + 50x10 + 30x12
70x12 + 50x10 + 30x10

3 Sets Straight Arm Pressdown:
80x12 + 60x12 + 40x12
70x12 + 50x12 + 30x12
70x12 + 50x12 + 40x12

3 Sets Lower Back Machine:
130x12 + 110x12 + 90x12
130x10 + 110x10 + 90x10
130x8 + 110x8 + 90x8

Back strength still there


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 19, 2003)

hows our jod feeling today?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 19, 2003)

I'm doing fine thanks.  

I am hungry though


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 19, 2003)

thats a funny smilie...but yah feel tight dont yah


----------



## Jodi (Sep 19, 2003)

Ok, this is like the first time in a long freakin time, but I craved a cigarette today


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

did you use to smoke????  And I don't mean to whore but how did you leanr everything you know about training and diets and nutrition????  Is it from school or just from trail and error because you and others I would love to pick your brains.  Yours after you are don with the comp though


----------



## Jodi (Sep 19, 2003)

Yeah I use to smoke

Lots of reading!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

Well congrats on quitting, that is awesome!!!!!!  Thanks Jodi


----------



## Freeman (Sep 19, 2003)

what really sucks is when someone you know extremely well starts to smoke again and you're just like, "what the fuck is wrong with you???"  especially after having quit cold turkey for 4+ years....oh well, girls are dumb..'nuff said


----------



## Jodi (Sep 20, 2003)

Don't worry about me, I will never smoke again.


----------



## sara (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## Freeman (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Don't worry about me, I will never smoke again.



Good, cuz I'd have to beat yer ass!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2003)

*Lower Body Workout 9/22/03*


I don't know the w8 amounts, but it was light & fast:

4 Sets Seated Leg Curls
4 Sets Leg Extensions
4 Sets Abductor
4 Sets Adductor
4 Sets Glute Press
4 Sets Leg Press
4 Sets Lying Leg Curls
4 Sets Rotary Calf
4 Sets Standing Calf


----------



## Freeman (Sep 22, 2003)

Just wanted to say good luck jodi!  I know the comp. is real soon.  You should bulk bulk bulk afterwards!!! it's much more fun than cutting!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 22, 2003)

Hey Jodi! 
What is your comp date??

Your SUCH an Inspiration!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks!  My comp is Sunday. 

I'm not bulking


----------



## Stacey (Sep 22, 2003)

OMG I didn't know IT WAS THIS CLOSE!!!!!!!!!!!! WoW!!!!!! Are you getting nervous???


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2003)

Nah, I'm cool as a cucumber  

See no worries!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 22, 2003)

LMAO~~ Your gonna ROCK!!!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 22, 2003)

and then  after she eats all of her candy corn
Just kidding


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 22, 2003)

Did someone say my name?   You will do great Jodi, you've put a lot of work and effort into this, more than most would or could! And a very important thing is all the people you've inspired that look at your journal, myself definately included!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks guys and thanks for all the support. 

I don't care if I am praying to the porcelain god that night, I'M EATING MY FREAKING CANDY CORN


----------



## Freeman (Sep 22, 2003)

I forget, what color is your dress?


If I could make it up there, I would eat with you and even do some shots!  too bad I'm doing this whole "college" thing


----------



## maniclion (Sep 22, 2003)

Damn I just saw your pics.  From now on if you give me advice my answer is "Yes Boss!"

You're one solid wahine (lady).  Good luck at the comp. Please have mercy on the competition for they know not what they do.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2003)

Dress?  Freeman you mean my suits?  My 2 piece is burgundy/fucshia (sp?) and my 1 piece is Royal Blue.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> Damn I just saw your pics.  From now on if you give me advice my answer is "Yes Boss!"
> 
> You're one solid wahine (lady).  Good luck at the comp. Please have mercy on the competition for they know not what they do.


  Thanks Maniclion!  I need all the luck I can get


----------



## P-funk (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thanks Maniclion!  I need all the luck I can get




you'll do fine, just remember to smile


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2003)

Thank and no shit, I have a hard time remembering to smile.  I smile alot but when I'm nervous I forget to smile.    Same goes for pictures, I put on this fake smile instead of a natural one.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## Freeman (Sep 22, 2003)

oh, I thought they also had some sort of "dress" part to the comp..my mistake...


----------



## sara (Sep 22, 2003)

Jodi, You gonna rock!  You have everything ready... (just smile)


----------



## P-funk (Sep 23, 2003)

Jodi, sorry I don't mean to torment you here because I know how close it is to the show and how much you are craving sugar but I have to tell you that there is this nice, fancy, homemade candy shop right near the gym that I work at (I hate it I have to walk by it every damn day).  My freind that is going to vegas is also dieting and we just stand there and look in the window all day.  The girl that works there thinks we are crazy.  Sometimes we even go in and ook around and she always ask if we want anything.  Then we stand there and debate on whether we should get a few pieces of cand or not.  Then we leave, she thinks we are nuts......the sad part is I do this when I am bulking also....lol.  Anyway, they have a halloween display in the window right now and they have homemade CANDY CORN.  It looks so damn amazing.  They are charging $1.75 for 1/2lb.  I know that I can get a bag of Brach's for $0.99 but I think I may have to just spring for a pound and a half of this stuff next time  carb up.   I am a candy corn lover and I have never, ever, seen candy corn that looks this amazing.

Okay, that's all.  just wanted to share.


----------



## Freeman (Sep 23, 2003)

oh you're bad p-funk!!!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Jodi, sorry I don't mean to torment you here because I know how close it is to the show and how much you are craving sugar but I have to tell you that there is this nice, fancy, homemade candy shop right near the gym that I work at (I hate it I have to walk by it every damn day).  My freind that is going to vegas is also dieting and we just stand there and look in the window all day.  The girl that works there thinks we are crazy.  Sometimes we even go in and ook around and she always ask if we want anything.  Then we stand there and debate on whether we should get a few pieces of cand or not.  Then we leave, she thinks we are nuts......the sad part is I do this when I am bulking also....lol.  Anyway, they have a halloween display in the window right now and they have homemade CANDY CORN.  It looks so damn amazing.  They are charging $1.75 for 1/2lb.  I know that I can get a bag of Brach's for $0.99 but I think I may have to just spring for a pound and a half of this stuff next time  carb up.   I am a candy corn lover and I have never, ever, seen candy corn that looks this amazing.
> 
> Okay, that's all.  just wanted to share.


   Your killing me here.  Ok, how bout you do this.  Buy me a bag too and bring it to Vegas   PLEASE!!!  I love Candy Corn.  PLEASE


----------



## Freeman (Sep 23, 2003)

has anyone tried those new flavors of resees pb cups?  they have white chocolate and honey flavors..more too Ithink, they look really yummy


----------



## Jodi (Sep 23, 2003)

Ummm,  NO!!! I want to though, are they good?


----------



## Freeman (Sep 23, 2003)

I dunno, that's why I'm asking, they look great!

see the benefits of bulking jodi!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 23, 2003)

Why would I want to bulk


----------



## Freeman (Sep 24, 2003)

cuz its fun to eat yummy stuff! duh!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 24, 2003)

24 days


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2003)

Shit.  I still have 10 pounds to lose.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 24, 2003)

Me too


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm looking


----------



## Freeman (Sep 24, 2003)

screw losing weight, it's more fun to gain..that's what I'm doing!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2003)

But you don't want to gain your weight by eating PB cups and other bad food do you Freeman?


----------



## Freeman (Sep 24, 2003)

well, NO, but eating more food is fun..steaks and potatoes are yummy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Freeman *_
> well, NO, but eating more food is fun..steaks and potatoes are yummy!



Alright, wanted to make sure I wasn't missing out on something!


----------



## Freeman (Sep 24, 2003)

Yeah, I am not stuffing myself with ice cream cake or pizza...but, I don't freak out if I have some shitty food now and then...


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Freeman *_
> has anyone tried those new flavors of resees pb cups?  they have white chocolate and honey flavors..more too Ithink, they look really yummy




Resees Rock.  I once wolfed a whole bag of bites on a cheat day.  It was awesome.  Too bad I am on a dedicated 2 month cut cycle with no cheats at all.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 24, 2003)

Can't wait for Vegas or Reeces


----------



## Jodi (Sep 24, 2003)

I have a bad cold.  Just checked my temp and I have a fever of 100.4 

I'm fucked!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 24, 2003)

Ah shit! thats not good at all.  I hope  you get better.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks me too


----------



## sara (Sep 24, 2003)

Sorry about the cold/fever Jodi... whenever I get a fever, I drink lots of water (cold) that helps alot


----------



## Freeman (Sep 24, 2003)

take those magic pills that you took last time you got sick...you say they work wonders, so take 'em!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 24, 2003)

just let it ride Jodi you will be fine 
steam room and sauna will help you shed the extra water.
just be careful and take someone with you.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm in the process of confirming with TP about those pills.  It looks like its a go which is good because that stuff rocks.  I know it will help me.


----------



## Freeman (Sep 24, 2003)

what's it called again?  I'm gonna pick some up...


----------



## Jodi (Sep 24, 2003)

Defense Plus by Nutribiotics.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 24, 2003)

green tea and wheatgrass will also help alot...ask TP


----------



## maniclion (Sep 25, 2003)

Must be serious you haven't been posting all day, get well be well


----------



## Jodi (Sep 25, 2003)

Sorry guys I've been wicked busy.  Between being sick, work & the comp I have no time for anything.   I can't wait for normalcy again.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 25, 2003)

Are you feeling better Jodi?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 25, 2003)

Not yet.  I'm wiped. 

On the bright side of things, my suits arrived today and they came out Perfect!  They look great


----------



## Freeman (Sep 25, 2003)

yay!:


----------



## sara (Sep 25, 2003)

can we see?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 25, 2003)

Not til the comp


----------



## sara (Sep 25, 2003)

Ok 
You know we can't wait!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 25, 2003)

i never thought that i would here jodi say how great the BIKINI looks...gret job jodi you have come a long way in such a short amount of time


----------



## sara (Sep 25, 2003)

She always look great!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 26, 2003)

i know she always looks great but she never felt good enough to wear kinis on stage


----------



## Jenny (Sep 26, 2003)

I'm sorry about the cold Jodi!  Hope you're feeling lots better today!
Yay, the suits were good!  I can't wait to see the pics, this is all so exciting!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 26, 2003)

said it before ... good luck, and most importantly* have fun.*
We'll see you in 22 days!!!


----------



## JosieL (Sep 26, 2003)

best of luck on sunday, jodi  kick some booty.

- with  from the mass girls, jules and josie.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 26, 2003)

Thank you everyone


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 26, 2003)

I just saw pictures of Jodi three days out.  She is still holding water in the skin, and her muscles are depleted.  Both those things will change dramatically in the last three days, but despite that, I have only one word to say:

Awesome.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

TP  -- What a way to rub it in.  I'm excited to see what Jodi looks like.  Will you be attending the comp. Jodi's competing in?

Jodi  --  don't sweat about your muscles being flat.  They'll come in.  Trust me.  You'll be on your way to swollsville in no time.

Good luck darlin 

Remember, when you're on stage, "Bring it" and let the judges see your stuff.  Go on stage looking confident.  Don't forget to smile.  Take flip flops with you, YOU'RE GOING TO NEED THEM...trust me.....Pack some food.  Good food.
Also, practice your entrance/presentation pose from both sides because it could get switched up from the way you've been practicing it.  You may want to write out a list of things you need to take with you so it's packed the night before and you'll have it for the comp.  

Okay girl...let us know how you do.  Relax.  Sunday is YOUR day.  YOU earned.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 26, 2003)

No, I won't be attending.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> No, I won't be attending.



Better not cause you didnt go to mine
If you did go I would have to kick your ass


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 26, 2003)

Yeah, and I'll be you could too.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 26, 2003)

I'm really starting to dislike boiled chicken.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 26, 2003)

when do you get to start eating the carbs?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 26, 2003)

tomorrow


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi Jodi~ I wanted to wish You a Lot Of Luck on Sunday!! I know your going to do so awesome!!!! You have an awesome body, and I know it looks even more awesome Now- (can't wait to see pictures)!! SMILE & Be Confident! I know you are!!! 

GOOD LUCK!! I will be thinking of you!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 26, 2003)

kisses to you...knock'em dead hotty...we are all with you cheering you on.


----------



## Freeman (Sep 26, 2003)

I'm going to an NPC event tonight...bodybuilding and fitness as well as some other things.....I am sure the chicks I'll see tonight couldn't hold a candle to you girl!  Good luck!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks everyone. 

Freeman - I doubt it


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 26, 2003)

Good luck Jodi!! Can't wait to hear/see all about it!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 26, 2003)

Yea Jodi.  Gooooooooooooooooooooooood luuuuuuuuuuuuuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sara (Sep 26, 2003)

Millions of Good Lucks to Jodi!!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 27, 2003)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2003)

OMG, tomorrow is the day, right!?!? 

Good luck Jodi! To us all you already won!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 27, 2003)

eat some candy corn for me tomorrow night!!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 27, 2003)

I will.  You gonna buy me a bag of that good stuff you mentioned? 

Do You like Maple Sugar Candy?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2003)

Good luck Jodi!! I'll be thinking about you- you'll do great!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 27, 2003)

yeah, i'll get you a bag, I had a bag today (they are really small).  It is good stuff.....what do you prefer?  regular cand corn, indian corn or, my favorite, the mallow candies (the pumkins and halloween shapes)?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 27, 2003)

Thanks Rock! 

 The pumpkins are my favorite too. 

So, do you like maple sugar candy?


----------



## derekisdman (Sep 27, 2003)

Heh, you guys and your candy.  Good luck Jodi, looking forward to seeing you in competition condition.  Can't wait to see your back.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thanks Rock!
> 
> The pumpkins are my favorite too.
> ...




Yeah, maple sugar candy is good.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 27, 2003)

I'll get you some if you like


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 27, 2003)

Good luck sweetie pie.......get some sleep woman


----------



## sara (Sep 27, 2003)

Good Luck Jodi... Have fun at the Comp


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 28, 2003)

Good Luck Jodi!!!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 28, 2003)

it's showtime Jodi........................SMILE


----------



## Jodi (Sep 28, 2003)

I'm all ready and sitting here waiting.  I woke up early.  Couldn't sleep last night.   Too nervous.


----------



## Freeman (Sep 28, 2003)

aww, you'll do awesome.  I saw some girls last night and I asked myself, "why are they even in this comp?"  , but after seeing recent pictures of you, I know you'll do really well..how many girls you going up against?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 28, 2003)

How did it go Jodi?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 28, 2003)

Thanks guys.  I'm closing this journal now.  The cut is DONE!!! 

Update in Open Chat


----------

